# Gunman kills 10 people at the Batman screening Denver, Colorado.



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That is horrible. RIP to the victims and my best wishes go to those injured.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

That's fucked up. Crazy to think this could happen to any of us, they were at a fucking Batman screening :no:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

That is depressing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

R.I.P. victims of this shooting and hope the injured get better.

I want to know why someone would want to do this it just seems so random


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Some crazy batman fan thinking he's a supervillain? Maybe he thought if he did this Batman would come and stop him.

Might sound crazy, but somebody could be that delusional.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That is extremely depressing, horrible!

RIP to all of them!


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

It is extremely sad and messed up. Imagine the poor innocent people in the movie theatre having to go through it. What a piece of shit this person is...

All my condolences and prayers go out to the people who were either killed and/or injured. 

Gun laws in the United States need to change and this is just another example.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

This is terrible news, but unfortunately this kind of thing seems to happen almost every other month these days. Something is happening to people where they just snap, and its happening far more often which is extremely disconcerting.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Jesus Christ that is horrible. Some people are so fucked up. Hell if you wanna do something crazy frickin shoot yourself but let others live.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I swear humanity is FUCKED!!!!!!
What the fuck is wrong with people???
To tell you the honest truth I wouldn't even punch another person. These guys shouldn't be in society. They shouldn't be sent to prison, they should be shot themselves right now.
:no:

R.I.P to the victims. Hopefully the injured recover. Really hate hearing this sort of news. It's really depressing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's terrible.  I hate fucking idiots... goddamn.*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's been upped to 14 confirmed dead and 50 injured.

Fucking disgusting.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Really really fucking depressing. And senseless. Won't be able to get my mind off this when I do go watch the movie. RIP to everyone who lost their life.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Evolution said:


> It's been upped to 14 confirmed dead and 50 injured.
> 
> Fucking disgusting.


Bloody hell, this guy really went to town. There's gonna be some horrible stories coming out from those that survived this.

EDIT: Just been reading more into it, this guy was armed to the teeth.

He threw tear gas into the cinema just after the trailers and then walked into the doorway with a gas mask on and started shooting as people began to run. He was found in the car park with a rifle, a handgun, and another weapon they haven't revealed yet.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

This is fucking sick.

He reportedly shot a 1 year old point blank, and a witness said they saw a little girl lying on the ground with gunshot wounds in her back. I never understand why people do things like this, and whats more sad is that the parents and family of some people killed could possibly just be sleeping at home not knowing what just happened.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Peep4Christian said:


> This is fucking sick.
> 
> He reportedly shot a 1 year old point blank, and a witness said they saw a little girl lying on the ground with gunshot wounds in her back. I never understand why people do things like this, and whats more sad is that the parents and family of some people killed could possibly just be sleeping at home not knowing what just happened.


:no::no::no:

This whole thing is depressing. R.I.P. to the victims and hope the ones who survived get well soon.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This is very sad.

Speechless.


----------



## Austin Chaos (Jul 19, 2012)

I live in Colorado (about 15 min from where this took place) and can say that the gunman was probably on crack or meth, and/or was some gang related BS. Its sickening, pathetic and just...ugh, just terrible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Doesnt this remind anyone of that panel from the Dark Knight Returns?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

CNN reporting that he used tear gas before he opened fire.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

They're now checking for bombs in the car park, the guy apparently said he had explosives with him.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:no::no::no: Shit is so fucked up.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Peep4Christian said:


> He reportedly shot a 1 year old point blank, and a witness said they saw a little girl lying on the ground with gunshot wounds in her back.


I dunno what a 1 year old is doing at a midnight screening of a movie, but if that's true that's fucked up. I'm desensitized to most shit nowadays but shooting kids is about as sick as you can get.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now people ask me "Why do you support the death penalty?" 

Because people that do shit like this do not deserve to live in society. If they do something like this, they forfeit their right to life, and any possibility of them being able to walk free among regular human beings should be taken away from them.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> Some crazy batman fan thinking he's a supervillain? Maybe he thought if he did this Batman would come and stop him.
> 
> Might sound crazy, but somebody could be that delusional.


I'd bet on this being the reason too. There's some fucking insane people out there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn this is just.... well shit i don't know what to say.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't say I'm surprised to hear about this as they seem to be fairly common now. Something's really got to be done about it. The gun laws seem to be defended & shrugged off by Americans but these things could be prevented or be on a far less scale.

I'm just thankful I live in a place where this crazy shit just doesn't happen.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

He apparently used chemical agents.

Children and a pregnant women were amongst the victims. Things like this just make you lose faith in humanity.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Problem with the gun laws is the wrong people who have guns illegally and no matter what, they will find ways to get them thanks to the southern border. Stricter gun laws just prevent people who need them for protection from getting their hands on them



TripleG said:


> Now people ask me "Why do you support the death penalty?"
> 
> Because people that do shit like this do not deserve to live in society. If they do something like this, they forfeit their right to life, and any possibility of them being able to walk free among regular human beings should be taken away from them.


Well, in an ironic twist, it was a Batman movie.......


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This is so depressing, what's the point of life if a piece of shit can just end anyone's with no remorse. I just got home 20 minutes ago from the midnight showing and I saw this on CNN. It literally has ruined the night and the movie for me. I hope there's a hell and this low life dies a thousand deaths one more worse then the next.


----------



## Commander Sheppard (Jan 1, 2012)

This is gonna kill the opening weekend box office receipts


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

It's crazy to think we live in a world with people like this.

RIP.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is terrible news and I feel sorry for all of the people affected especially the babies! :sad: Another scary thought is this could happen anywhere (places any one of us could be) in a big crowd like in a store (especially holiday season), on a bus, at a movie premiere, etc. It's scary thinking about what sick individuals will do to people.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*There are some truly messed up people in this world*


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah its sad.. but i don't see why some people are saying it ruined the movie for them.. Shit like this happens and the guy will get what he deserves. If this were a story about a guy killed dogs and cats, i think i would care more.. But humanity is just a steaming pile of shit, so i really can't give a fuck


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

I would personally like to tie the son of a cunt to a post and beat him to within six sevenths of an inch of his life and leave him to rot. Come back, capital punishment!


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Commander Sheppard said:


> This is gonna kill the opening weekend box office receipts




I think it wont kill the recipts that much, but it will put a damper on the hype. I hope that the suspect get his some day rather it be from other criminals locked-up with him. He should get the death penalty, this actually borderlines being a terrorist act. Can't say im surprised this happened.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Watching CNN and now it's 12 so I'm guessing something was misread earlier I don't know.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Something's really got to be done about it. The gun laws seem to be defended & shrugged off by Americans but these things could be prevented or be on a far less scale.
> 
> I'm just thankful I live in a place where this crazy shit just doesn't happen.


Its horrible but its hardly limited to the States, Norway has one of the lowest crime and murder rates in the world, you could easily call it a place where crazy shit 'just doesnt happen'and it happened there, all it takes is one psycho with warped ideas and a disregard for human life.

RIP to the dead, knew a bunch of people who were stoked about going to late screenings last night, to think of a lot of people not coming home, just a sick world.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

This happened in a cinema inside a mall in São Paulo in 1999. Ten years later the survivors were still afraid of going to the movies. Police discovered the killer was mentally ill, so i think the family is guilty in those cases, because guys like that should be observed and not leave home alone.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

AlecPure said:


> If this were a story about a guy killed dogs and cats, i think i would care more.. But humanity is just a steaming pile of shit, so i really can't give a fuck


So a bunch of completely innocent people wanting to enjoy a night at the movies are a 'steaming pile of shit' who's death are not worth giving a fuck about?

Can you and the rest of the 'im soooo unaffected by this' brigade just take it over to 4chan or something plz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm totally desensitized to stories like this, nothing shocks me. I've gotten to a point where I never underestimate the bounds of human craziness. Never. It's a horrible tragedy and I'll be glad when he burns in Hell. Unfortunately, it reminds you that this can happen to anyone. I went to see the midnight release, there's nothing stopping some lunatic with the will to kill coming into the theatre, or even any other public place and slaughtering people for whatever reason he sees fit. Crime isn't very prevalent where I live, I've never ran into a problem with another person, but it only takes one person.

My thoughts and prayers are with the families of those affected. And even the people who were lucky enough to get out in tact, seeing something like that takes its toll on you.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

So sad and messed up to hear. These people were just out to have fun for the night, not hurting anyone and this happens. Just horrible. Where do these people get the ideas to do these types of things?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

With stuff like this happens you get the kneejerk reactions. I heard that someone said that people should no longer be able to dress up because of this. what in the hell will that accomplish?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking terrible R.I.P :sad:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Jessica Redfield ‏@JessicaRedfield
> Never thought I'd have to coerce a guy into seeing the midnight showing of The Dark Knight Rises with me.





> Jessica Redfield ‏@JessicaRedfield
> @jessespector MOVIE DOESN'T START FOR 20 MINUTES


Jessica Redfield was an up-and-coming journalist who moved to Denver last year to cover the Colorado Avalanche.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Made me sad as shit reading her tweets moments before she died.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Just too fucking pissed off to even say anything.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It completely humanizes the tragedy for every single American surely.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RIP to then

Bane "something that causes death or destruction"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I just heard on CBS news that Warner Bros. gave their condolences to victims and their famlies, and they decided to cancel the Paris premiere of TDKR. I don't agree with the latter action but that's the decision they made. News also says President Obama is going to speak on the tragedy later.

The guy who did this, James Holmes, is 24 years old.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Clique said:


> The guy who did this, John Holmes, is 24 years old.


James Holmes, John Holmes is an english comedian, I doubt he was involved.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just changed it. CBS better change it too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Xander45 said:


> Some crazy batman fan thinking he's a supervillain? Maybe he thought if he did this Batman would come and stop him.
> 
> Might sound crazy, but somebody could be that delusional.


Honestly I wouldnt dismiss this at all. Lot of people are just fucked in the head. 

R.I.P to the people who lost their lives but honestly while it's upsetting to hear I didnt feel shocked in the slightest.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Clique said:


> Just changed it. CBS better change it too.


I can never understand how major news networks can get information like that wrong, you'd make sure to triple check that kinda thing before sticking it up on screen.

Weirdly I was just listening to the John Holmes podcast when I read your post, freaky.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What a fucking bastard. He just wanted to shoot people, that's it. No motives whatsoever.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> What a fucking bastard. He just wanted to shoot people, that's it. No motives whatsoever.


I suspect the reason he picked the DKR premiere is because he knew it would be jam packed as well.

When a person who has mental problems begins to hate humanity, that is when you have trouble.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Up to 12 now (might be 14) and 50 shot. Four more in critical condition.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> I suspect the reason he picked the DKR premiere is because he knew it would be jam packed as well.
> 
> When a person who has mental problems begins to hate humanity, that is when you have trouble.


Or maybe he just snapped.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Xander45 said:


> I can never understand how major news networks can get information like that wrong, you'd make sure to triple check that kinda thing before sticking it up on screen..


I don't either and one anchor kept calling the movie The Dark Knight Rising.

This tragedy is just baffling and incredibly sad especially seeing those tweets of people before the shooting.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

I heard that some witnesses say he was dressed up as bane.... /:


----------



## wwetnashow (Aug 25, 2010)

Another reason he picked TDKR is probably because there was a lot of gunfire, so he could disguise it for a bit.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Jesus Christ, it's almost like a rehash of the Scream 2 beginning movie scene for Stab. I can also think of the airport level in Modern Warfare 2 where it's a total massacre. Shit's just fucking ridiculous. I'm not surprised this would really happen, like many other guys said from incidents from Columbine, Virginia Tech, to other high profile public massacres it's not a shocker anymore. There are messed up people in the world, no matter what. Humanity can be a fucked up thing sometimes, and this proves it. This is just....well one can't really put into words to comprehend. At least this time the gunman didn't commit suicide so the whole world can see what a pathetic person he is. Thoughts and prayers to the victims and families.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wwetnashow said:


> Another reason he picked TDKR is probably because there was a lot of gunfire, so he could disguise it for a bit.


 I heard that one of the eye witness' thought it was part of the show until shooting people up.



Max Mouse said:


> I heard that some witnesses say he was dressed up as bane.... /:


 I've heard that as well, but from every witness report he wasn't even at the movie until he kicked down the exit door. The dude was wearing a gas mask though.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> Or maybe he just snapped.


Perhaps, the human mind is complex, it is just a shame it can lead to very violent acts.


----------



## wwetnashow (Aug 25, 2010)

Honestly, one of the real questions is...how many copycats will there be?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

RIP all the victims. I really hate news like this.

I found this quite disturbing as well.

This was the twitter account of one of the victims of the shootings..

https://twitter.com/JessicaRedfield


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

This is incredibly depressing. I can't imagine how horrible the people in attendance there last night and the families of the victims feel. They will be traumatized forever. Things like this just should not happen. My condolences to the victims and their families.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> This is incredibly depressing. I can't imagine how horrible the people in attendance there last night and the families of the victims feel. They will be traumatized forever. Things like this just should not happen. My condolences to the victims and their families.


The fact that there were several young kids there, those poor kids are gonna have that mental scarring for life.

I haven't been able to think about anything but this all day, I know I should be desensitized to this kinda thing by now but it still blows my mind how it can get into someone's head to do something like this.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

The guy who did was obviously insane. There is no logical reason why you would go out and shoot people who haven't done anything to you.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

whitty982000 said:


> Gun laws in the United States need to change and this is just another example.





Nige™ said:


> Can't say I'm surprised to hear about this as they seem to be fairly common now. Something's really got to be done about it. The gun laws seem to be defended & shrugged off by Americans but these things could be prevented or be on a far less scale.
> 
> I'm just thankful I live in a place where this crazy shit just doesn't happen.





redeadening said:


> Problem with the gun laws is the wrong people who have guns illegally and no matter what, they will find ways to get them thanks to the southern border. Stricter gun laws just prevent people who need them for protection from getting their hands on them


Thing is, this kind of stuff rarely does happen. This is the first time I've heard of something like this actually being done in a movie theater. Readeadening is right when he says that people who want guns will get them anyway, thus leaving people defenseless. Gun laws won't do a damn thing.

And yeah, this was truly a tragic thing and read about it almost as soon as I got home from the premier in my area. I read that the guy had a gas mask on and what not and the first thing that came to mind was that he thought he was Bane in some sick way.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AntiFlag607 said:


> unfortunately this kind of thing seems to happen almost every other month these days. Something is happening to people where they just snap, and its happening far more often which is extremely disconcerting.


No it doesn't. Tragedies like this still are rare. This guy was armed with multiple guns, a vest, and gas bombs. He clearly wanted to wreak havoc and he was just a crazy guy who should have been institutionalized. Notice that his mom immediately knew that it was him and didn't deny it. She already knew that he was mentally disturbed.

It was similar with the Virginia Tech shooter. He had a long history of psychological issues and he was never put in an institution.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

TheRainKing said:


> RIP all the victims. I really hate news like this.
> 
> I found this quite disturbing as well.
> 
> ...


How do we know this?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

USCena said:


> How do we know this?


http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/art...re-shooting-was-also-at-eaton-centre-shooting


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So depressing. Now I'm scared as hell to go see it this week.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So sickening. Ugh. Just awful.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Bowling for Aurora.

Horrible, but doesn't surprise me at all, shit like this happens all the time in America, like every 2-3 weeks there's a slugfest at schools, universities, etc.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> No it doesn't. Tragedies like this still are rare. *This guy was armed with multiple guns, a vest, and gas bombs. *


not to sound like an insensitive douche, but how the fuck does NO ONE IN THE BUILDING notice this?

Are people really just too ignorant to chalk it up to "oh man, look at that cosplayer!"???? Some fucking vigilance would have paid off here...


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> not to sound like an insensitive douche, but how the fuck does NO ONE IN THE BUILDING notice this?
> 
> Are people really just too ignorant to chalk it up to "oh man, look at that cosplayer!"???? Some fucking vigilance would have paid off here...


From what I can gather he broke in through the fire exit, from outside and round the back of the building.

Could be wrong on that one.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what an absolute cunt. Really disturbing how some people are that fucked in the head.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Why is it some scary shit always goes down when a new Batman movies gets released? Last time, Heath Ledger died now a bunch of movie goers die? What the heck? I think it's safe to say the Batman films are the Exorcist of this geenration.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, just woke up and turned to CNN. The way the witness is describing is scary as shit. RIP to all the victims


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ziggler Mark said:


> not to sound like an insensitive douche, but how the fuck does NO ONE IN THE BUILDING notice this?
> 
> Are people really just too ignorant to chalk it up to "oh man, look at that cosplayer!"???? Some fucking vigilance would have paid off here...


He slipped through the emergency exit directly into the area where the movie was being shown.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow what a sad day my condolences to the family this tragedy will forever be associated with this film its a shame


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I went to a midnight showing of a movie last month. It's crazy to think that these people were doing the same thing and now some of them won't ever be coming home. It really is fucking tragic and I hope there's a hell so this guy can rot in it for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

this is some crazy shit. I can't even think straight. All I hope for is for this guy to fucking get what he deserves not death. Because death will only make it easier for him they need to lock him in a place where theres no food no water no nothing. Let him suffer and get ill this is worser than the shit charles manson did. Really.. 

My condolences goes to everybody that's injured and to the families who lost their love ones. And to the people who made it out. Because shit like this is very hard to forget. This will leave a wound on these people that will never scar.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> this is some crazy shit. I can't even think straight. All I hope for is for this guy to fucking get what he deserves not death. Because death will only make it easier for him they need to lock him in a place where theres no food no water no nothing. Let him suffer and get ill *this is worser than the shit charles manson did*. Really..
> 
> My condolences goes to everybody that's injured and to the families who lost their love ones. And to the people who made it out. Because shit like this is very hard to forget. This will leave a wound on these people that will never scar.


Except Charles Manson didn't do a single thing....


I hope this piece of shit gets his anus penetrated by every single inmate before finally being executed.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shit.

I just read Jessica Redfield's last blog entry from June (she's one of the victims of last night's shooting). She explains how she nearly got killed in a shooting that took place in a Toronto shopping center. Here she is, ONE MONTH LATER, in another goddamn shooting. This is eerie stuff. 

http://jessicaredfield.wordpress.com/2012/06/05/late-night-thoughts-on-the-eaton-center-shooting/

This world is fucked up. RIP Jessica Redfield.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The guy was doing his medical PhD in Neuroscience apparently. 

Something must have jsut made him snap. Unbelievable.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Great, maybe the theater will be less crowded when I go because ignorant fucks got scared off.

Guns don't kill people, people kill people. This would have happened all the same with any other weapon if guns weren't available. Need better psyche help, not tighter gun control.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Guns don't kill people, people kill people. This would have happened all the same with any other weapon if guns weren't available. Need better psyche help, not tighter gun control.


Keep telling yourself that, buddy. I'm sure this guy would have killed ten people with a knife or a lead pipe before being apprehended.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What a dick, you are saying there's a difference between killing 12 people and one person? There isn't. It's all still the same event.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP to the victims. A tragedy. Senseless. Craziness everywhere in the world.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TheRainKing said:


> RIP all the victims. I really hate news like this.
> 
> I found this quite disturbing as well.
> 
> ...


Oh wow

I know a few idiots from CNN and ABC trying to push the gun control angle got hammered on twitter as result. 

I wonder if movie sales will lag as result?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Apparently he had his hair died like the Joker.


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

I was reading this on twitter today. That's horrible, My condolences go out to the victims families.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> What a dick, you are saying there's a difference between killing 12 people and one person? There isn't. It's all still the same event.


Of course there's a difference. fpalm You cant prevent things like this from happening but you can sure as hell make it a little bit harder for them to do so much damage.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You can treat the issues before they go about killing people, not just say they'll kill someone anyways.


----------



## Austin Chaos (Jul 19, 2012)

This story just gets more disgusting as it goes on. I had two friends who went to Aurora to see the movie. I don't know if they went to that theater or not, but I can't get ahold of either of them today so far. My heart goes out to the families of the victims.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The only parts of gun control that should be addressed are denying firearms to people with psychological issues and banning assault weapons. Why would a normal citizen need an assault weapon? I doubt that anyone hunts deer with an assault rifle and if they do that's disturbing in itself.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Gonna be real awkward watching Gangster Squad now.

RIP to all the victims. Me and mom decided to skip seeing the film this weekend.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Where's Batman when you need him?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Horrible news. RIP to all the victims and I hope all those injured manage to recover. This is a terrorist act to the fullest.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I went to the midnight show where I live. So so sad. To think I coulda been in that same theater. Just shows you how lucky you can be.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> Wow.


So classless.......


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> Wow.


They deleted the tweet and claimed their PR was not US based so they didn't realise why Aurara was trending.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

My heart goes out to the victims and their families that were affected by this event RIP.
This asshole better not get tried for insanity, he deserves the death penalty or even worse if that's even possible.



Austin Chaos said:


> This story just gets more disgusting as it goes on. I had two friends who went to Aurora to see the movie. I don't know if they went to that theater or not, but I can't get ahold of either of them today so far. My heart goes out to the families of the victims.


I hoped your friends got out even when horrible events happen that you lose hope in humanity, I just wish that their isn't more deaths.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> The only parts of gun control that should be addressed are denying firearms to people with psychological issues and banning assault weapons. Why would a normal citizen need an assault weapon? I doubt that anyone hunts deer with an assault rifle and if they do that's disturbing in itself.


Actually a lot of hunters use AR-15's for hunting, but usually for game larger than deer, they are super reliable, hardly jam and lil recoil, if you need to clear your land of (depending on where you live) mountain lions, boar or other larger more dangerous animals a rifle may not do, not to mention that an AR-15 is kinda inexpensive, you can get one brand new and customized for around a grand


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CMWit said:


> Actually a lot of hunters use AR-15's for hunting, but usually for game larger than deer, they are super reliable, hardly jam and lil recoil, if you need to clear your land of (depending on where you live) mountain lions, boar or other larger more dangerous animals a rifle may not do, not to mention that an AR-15 is kinda inexpensive, you can get one brand new and customized for around a grand


Which makes hunting even more inhumane. Assault weapons are used to maim and kill.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> and banning assault weapons. Why would a normal citizen need an assault weapon?


The purpose of the 2nd amendment, was to be able to stand up to the government (the King) if he and his knights (the army) tried to oppress you. That is not viable if the army has a severe firepower advantage. They already have tanks and planes and rocket launchers, which I would say the public probably does not need.

However, I 100% disagree that any type of assault weapon is necessary. I would agree if you suggested some harder channels to go though to obtain one, but not a ban on them. I draw the line there. Those who wish to do ill towards others, will obtain the means. Look at all the work he went through to rig his apartment with various tripwire and such. Should we ban tear gas as well? Cops have access to that - not _impossible_ to befriend a cop and obtain some. 

The person in question, as of now, has no baggage that would of implied he was about to go crazy. Was near the top of his class at college, nothing major on his record that I have heard. Though his mother suggested this did not shock her. 

And some woman on Fox just blamed video games. Awesome. She's a fool.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Which makes hunting even more inhumane. Assault weapons are used to maim and kill.


Not really the case when using to protect your land, family and livestock. Farm hands need a reliable weapon in which they can take out predators, not hunting there is a differnce. Not to mention that with a rifle that is what you get it shoots that's about it, with an AR-15 you have the rail system that allows mounting of accecories, laser sight, suppressor, barrels can be interchangable to allow different ammo to be used


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I remember when shit like this used to be monumental, nearly unheard of. Now it's another cog in the news cycle. It's a damn disgusting & quite frankly chilling act that has no justifiable cause.

Not that it means a damn at this point but my condolences go out to the families of the victims.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CMWit said:


> Not really the case when using to protect your land, family and livestock. Farm hands need a reliable weapon in which they can take out predators, not hunting there is a differnce. Not to mention that with a rifle that is what you get it shoots that's about it, with an AR-15 you have the rail system that allows mounting of accecories, laser sight, suppressor, barrels can be interchangable to allow different ammo to be used


And what percentage of the country has to worry about protecting their family from lions and other dangerous animals? A very small percentage.



Freeloader said:


> However, I 100% disagree that any type of assault weapon is necessary. I would agree if you suggested some harder channels to go though to obtain one, but not a ban on them. I draw the line there. Those who wish to do ill towards others, will obtain the means.


If someone had a handgun and was well-trained, the person could have taken down the shooter. Besides the military, why would a normal citizen need an assault rifle? Most of the crimes that are committed due to illegally obtained guns were handguns or non-assault weapons. 




> The person in question, as of now, has no baggage that would of implied he was about to go crazy. Was near the top of his class at college, nothing major on his record that I have heard. Though his mother suggested this did not shock her.


He was in the process of withdrawing from his class. Obviously the mother must have known something if she didn't question that her son was the suspect. Same thing happened to the Virginia Tech shooter.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As a kid, I always knew that there was no such thing as being completely 100% safe. There are always psychos out there and they can strike at any moment, no matter the time, date, or place. 

What has this world come to where we can't even go to a damn movie screening and feel safe? It is truly sad. 

And yes, I fully expect a huge kneejerk reaction to this. Do not be surprised to see Security guards standing everywhere patrolling movie theaters now and maybe even metal detectors.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> Which makes hunting even more inhumane. Assault weapons are used to maim and *kill.*


What the fuck do you think hunting is? You may not like it, I don't either, but it's necessary to keep animal populations in check.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

Police say suspect is not cooperating with police...

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/loca...ter-shootings-not-cooperating-with-police.ece


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Absolutely senseless and stupid. I hope this idiot gets locked up for life. You can't even go enjoy a movie without worrying for your life...disgusting. My condolences to all the victims families


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> Us Weekly @usweekly
> Colorado theater shooter James Holmes told police he was "The Joker" after his arrest.


Wow.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Statement from Christopher Nolan:

http://www.deadline.com/2012/07/chr...ragedy/#utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> Speaking on behalf of the cast and crew of The Dark Knight Rises, I would like to express our profound sorrow at the senseless tragedy that has befallen the entire Aurora community. I would not presume to know anything about the victims of the shooting but that they were there last night to watch a movie. I believe movies are one of the great American art forms and the shared experience of watching a story unfold on screen is an important and joyful pastime. The movie theatre is my home, and the idea that someone would violate that innocent and hopeful place in such an unbearably savage way is devastating to me. Nothing any of us can say could ever adequately express our feelings for the innocent victims of this appalling crime, but our thoughts are with them and their families.


Such a terrible incident.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Wow.


I fucking had a bad feeling about this, the first time I heard it!
A friend was over and we saw and we were both shocked.
I told him I bet he thought he was the joker and he tried to recreate that hospital scene.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

My god this was such a senseless crime, Innocent people killed cause they just wanted to catch a movie. My condolences go out to the families and victims.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

That is very disgusting and makes me sick to my stomach. I Will send lots of prayers to the victims who survived, to those who died and their families. It makes me so sad and sick to know that someone can't watch a movie without being bombed and shot. RIP to those who died, I am so saddened that their lives were taken so terribly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Please save the bickering for other times... *


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just got back from seeing DKR. I was able to enjoy the movie while watching it, but I'm finding it hard to now.

This whole thing is just disgusting and infuriating. As Morgan Freeman tweeted... "they were just going to see a damn movie"


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Guy shoots up a batman premier, wearing cosplay shit and a bullet-proof vest. Claims to be the joker.

Yeah, this is a crazy white guy crime.

RIP


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

World is full of psychopaths. Random self-celebration of their inferior mental functionality is irrelevant. Bury them in the grounds of our human variety of insanity. Bury their bodies and our memories of them. And, please, don't pay any emotions except towards the victims.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Christ....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So it's ok to laugh at this since people are murdered daily. Fuck that and fuck you.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

AlecPure said:


> i lol'd.. yeah its a tragedy, but come on.. People die every die from starvation and murder all over the world but people never give as much spotlight to that as they are to this.. The only reason this is getting spotlight is due to the movie being huge and hyped up..


Dude... dude...


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

MrMister said:


> So it's ok to laugh at this since people are murdered daily. Fuck that and fuck you.


To quote Daniel Tosh.. "there are awful things in the world but you can still make jokes about them" 

Don't mourn the dead and be all depressed.. celebrate the lives of the people that passed away and all that they accomplished in their lives


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AlecPure said:


> i lol'd.. yeah its a tragedy, but come on.. People die every die from starvation and murder all over the world but people never give as much spotlight to that as they are to this.. The only reason this is getting spotlight is due to the movie being huge and hyped up..


What's funny about 70 innocent people getting shot at a movie theater? Do you honestly think that this is only getting so much attention because it happened at a screening of The Dark Knight Rises?



AlecPure said:


> To quote Daniel Tosh.. "there are awful things in the world but you can still make jokes about them"


Tosh is an unfunny hack who got famous from making bad jokes about dumb youtube videos. I doubt that even he would be classless enough to joke about this which is saying something.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AlecPure also posted some shit about how humans are scum and deserve to die like 3 pages back or something


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Meh, I banned Alec from the thread. Not in the mood to put up with that nonsense. *


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AlecPure said:


> you people get butt hurt over everything lol.. get sad about the children that die on a daily basis and put the same emotion into that


You'd probably just make jokes about them too so why would you care? Speaking of children, some of them were victims of this shooting.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

RIP DEAD PEOPLE MY PRAYERS ARE WITH UR FAMILIES


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

I saw this when I went to check my E-mai this morning and it makes me absolutely sick. RIP to all the deceased and im praying for the families of the deceased and the other victims I can't even imagine the emotional and mental toll this can have on a person. I am just in shock of how someone can be so messed up to commit such a horrible act.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Unlucky. Hope I don't get shot when I go see this.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Holy fuck! this is fucking sad, Just seen an interview of one of the victim's father finding out his daughter was dead.

You know how old his daughter was? 6 fucking years old!! 

I beg the judge of this case to not even give that guy a death penalty, let him out in a week on the streets and the American folks will take care of him Gaddafi style.


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

Prayers with families of victims and dead. It is sad.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

I guess the positive news is the 3 month old baby who was shot was released from the hospital today. No word on why the FUCK a 3 month old was there, but whatever.
The baby is probably the luckiest victim there. At that age he/she won't remember shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, another fucking tragedy... RIP to those that have died. This is fucking sad.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Maybe a bit off-topic, but has this incident made anyone decide against not going to see DKR that otherwise would have?


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

My prayers are with all those who have been affected by this reprehensible and subhuman act. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Camoron said:


> Maybe a bit off-topic, but has this incident made anyone decide against not going to see DKR that otherwise would have?


I heard on the news some people decided not to go but I went to see the film and the show was sold out and packed, and that was at 11AM.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Very sad news, pathetic guy, deserves the worst punishment. A bit scary too, doesn't make me not want to go to movies but I'm afraid retard copycats will try the same.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Camoron said:


> Maybe a bit off-topic, but has this incident made anyone decide against not going to see DKR that otherwise would have?


I was going to see it this weekend but now I don't think I will. I'm not worried about anything happening at all I just don't think I'd be able to take my mind off of this tragedy and really enjoy the film as I would have before. I'll probably never be able to disassociate the film and the tragedy completely. That pisses me off and saddens me quite a bit. It's actually not even specific to this film right now, I think just being in a theater right now or any time soon would be too much to not just sit there and think about what went down in Colorado. I don't need that shit.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

CamillePunk said:


> I was going to see it this weekend but now I don't think I will. I'm not worried about anything happening at all I just don't think I'd be able to take my mind off of this tragedy and really enjoy the film as I would have before. I'll probably never be able to disassociate the film and the tragedy completely. That pisses me off and saddens me quite a bit. It's actually not even specific to this film right now, I think just being in a theater right now or any time soon would be too much to not just sit there and think about what went down in Colorado. I don't need that shit.


This is how I feel too. I won't get to watch it for another week though as my friend is camping with his girlfriends family so we can't see it this weekend. Hopefully by then it won't be so fresh on my mind and I can disappear into the movie and enjoy it.
I had the same issue with The Dark Knight. The whole time I was watching it in the theatre when it came out I kept focusing on Heath Ledger's scenes and thinking about his death. Couldn't really enjoy the movie. And to this day every time I watch it I just analyze all the Joker scenes and wonder what could have been if Heath Ledger didn't OD.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It's just tragic to be honest. Fuck this guy. Killing him would be too easy. 

It's so depressing reading the tweets of those people.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Kaneanite said:


> I guess the positive news is the 3 month old baby who was shot was released from the hospital today. No word on why the FUCK a 3 month old was there, but whatever.
> The baby is probably the luckiest victim there. At that age he/she won't remember shit.


:shocked: No way a 3 month old was shot and lived, you actually believed that?


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

I can't believe a 3 month old was even at the theatre, but it's true, so I guess I have to believe the baby survived whatever injuries it may have. What's saying the baby wasn't just grazed with a bullet? Or just not fatally wounded?

Edit: Looked it up. Baby was shot point blank but was released from hospital with no serious injuries. I guess the bullet must've just went through and not hit any vital organs or anything. Lucky kid is lucky.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's still hard to believe, 3 month olds are so fragile even a slap can kill them (some parents are disgusting) and this was a BULLET.

How a 3 month old can take a bullet ANYWHERE in their body and live is impossible IMO, maybe the article had the age mixed up.

I'm not the only way that feels this way right?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> I was going to see it this weekend but now I don't think I will. I'm not worried about anything happening at all I just don't think I'd be able to take my mind off of this tragedy and really enjoy the film as I would have before. I'll probably never be able to disassociate the film and the tragedy completely. That pisses me off and saddens me quite a bit. It's actually not even specific to this film right now, I think just being in a theater right now or any time soon would be too much to not just sit there and think about what went down in Colorado. I don't need that shit.


I was going this sunday, just changed my plans completely, I'm in Calgary so I don't even worry about any attack, but as you said It just wouldn't be right.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't see how a bullet can't just pass through a baby's shoulder, arm, leg, whatever. You act as if babies are made of glass. I thought that at first. Should've seen me when I first held my newborn nephew. I eventually learned they're not THAT delicate.

So yeah, if the bullet didn't go through the brain, heart, or other important organs, and didn't nick any arteries, I'm sure the baby would live.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, always felt that babies were delicate, maybe it's just our family gene thing.

When I held my cousins when they were just a few months, they were VERY delicate, and I just got the feeling that if I even tried to kiss them on the cheek I would add way too much pressure and hurt them somehow, meh better to be safe than sorry.

That 3 year old is definitely a lucky camper.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1) Its lucky
2) You can cop a bullet to any arm, leg and survive, you can get a bullet to the shoulder and survive. There are many places where a bullet can pass through that, while causing pain and damage, aren't kill shots.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Rush said:


> 1) Its lucky
> *2) You can cop a bullet to any arm, leg and survive, you can get a bullet to the shoulder and survive. There are many places where a bullet can pass through that, while causing pain and damage, aren't kill shots.*


A bullet travels atleast at 600 feet/s, I totally understand that an adult male will LIVE if he gets shot on the shoulder, but this was a 3 month old, even if the bullet got him/her on a safe side of the body, wouldn't the pain of the bullet just be too much?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Depends on the caliber of bullet and bullet placement of course (femoral artery = fatal most likely).

I gotta think any bullet wound to a 3 month is serious shit. If they got medical attention fast enough, I could see them surviving.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm pretty sure pain isn't a cause of death.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

What was this guys angle? What was the message he was trying to show?...that's the thing I'm stuck on, he has the worlds attention and won't say anything...i just don't get it...the reason I say this is because I don't believe it was just done randomly, I feel it was calculated...all we've got is 70 people hurt and fourteen killed, and we're apart of a huge tragedy and I pray for the families, just what the fuck was going on in that guys mind...


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Rated R™ said:


> A bullet travels atleast at 600 feet/s, I totally understand that an adult male will LIVE if he gets shot on the shoulder, but this was a 3 month old, even if the bullet got him/her on a safe side of the body, wouldn't the pain of the bullet just be too much?


Pain is different at that age. A 3 month old's pain receptors wouldn't be fully developed so the pain wouldn't be felt the same. 
For instance, my nephew has been getting his booster and vaccine shots every 3 months or so. At first he wouldn't even cry when the needle pricked him. Now he's a year old and he just got 3 shots on the 16th. He cried uncontrollably until he was red faced and gagging. Inconsolable for two minutes.

So it's hard to say how much pain that 3 month old experienced. Hopefully not much.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TheZeroIsTheHero said:


> What was this guys angle? What was the message he was trying to show?...that's the thing I'm stuck on, he has the worlds attention and won't say anything...i just don't get it...the reason I say this is because I don't believe it was just done randomly, I feel it was calculated...all we've got is 70 people hurt and fourteen killed, and we're apart of a huge tragedy and I pray for the families, just what the fuck was going on in that guys mind...


Pretty sure the death toll was 12, not 14. 

Anyway, just because his method of carrying out the massacre was calculated doesn't mean he had a reason behind it.

Sounds like this whole thing could have been a lot worse if someone had triggered the explosives at his apartment as he intended. Might have taken out his entire apartment complex.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Kaneanite said:


> Pain is different at that age. A 3 month old's pain receptors wouldn't be fully developed so the pain wouldn't be felt the same.
> For instance, my nephew has been getting his booster and vaccine shots every 3 months or so. At first he wouldn't even cry when the needle pricked him. Now he's a year old and he just got 3 shots on the 16th. He cried uncontrollably until he was red faced and gagging. Inconsolable for two minutes.
> 
> So it's hard to say how much pain that 3 month old experienced. Hopefully not much.


Damn, never knew that, IF anything I thought it was the younger ones that felt pain more than the older kids.

Good info. BTW PLZ become Admin again!



CamillePunk said:


> Pretty sure the death toll was 12, not 14.
> 
> Anyway, just because his method of carrying out the massacre was calculated doesn't mean he had a reason behind it.
> 
> Sounds like this whole thing could have been a lot worse if someone had triggered the explosives at his apartment as he intended. Might have taken out his entire apartment complex.


Heard the guy was a medical student in College, the reporters were saying at least he had that going for him but his grades started slipping and he dropped out, Going from a medical student to a fucking murderer, I think he just went through some sort of depression or something, and just lost it.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Terrible thing. Mindless violence against people who just went out to have a good time. Criminals like these deserve a very slow, painful death. Don't care if he is mentally disturbed or whatever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

TheZeroIsTheHero said:


> What was this guys angle? What was the message he was trying to show?...that's the thing I'm stuck on, he has the worlds attention and won't say anything...i just don't get it...the reason I say this is because I don't believe it was just done randomly, I feel it was calculated...all we've got is 70 people hurt and fourteen killed, and we're apart of a huge tragedy and I pray for the families, just what the fuck was going on in that guys mind...


"Some people just want to watch the world burn."


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

There seems to be a lot of talk that this guy suffered from some kind of mental disorder, but in situations like this, that just seems like a total cop out, trying to justify his actions somewhat. Mentally ill or not, the guy should rot in jail for the rest of his life. It terrifies me that people can just up and decide to do something like this. As someone who has suffered from several mental disorders, I just don't get how someone can lose control like that. Totally tragic situation and my prayers go out to the families of the victims.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Bloodbath said:


> There seems to be a lot of talk that this guy suffered from some kind of mental disorder, but in situations like this, that just seems like a total cop out, trying to justify his actions somewhat. Mentally ill or not, the guy should rot in jail for the rest of his life. It terrifies me that people can just up and decide to do something like this. As someone who has suffered from several mental disorders, I just don't get how someone can lose control like that. Totally tragic situation and my prayers go out to the families of the victims.


Mentally ill? He was studying Medical some time ago, obvious BS.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

The mentally ill defense is always brought up when there is a mindless crime like this. It is just a reason given because most people cannot figure out why a person would do something like this. Doesn't make it true.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to see the film today, and for unrelated personal reasons I don't want to get into, I was already having a hard time motivating myself to see it, but now throw this tragedy on top of it. 

I don't understand stuff like this and I never will. All I can do really is give my thoughts & prayers to those effected by the tragedy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a bit hesitant to go see it now, but I'll probably still go with my dad in the next week. Security's beefed up, so I'm not that scared. Plus, the theater we always go to is in a pretty nice community. I'll definitely feel uncomfortable and a still little frightened if/when I go though.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I absolutely believe he was mentally ill. Not to open that can of worms, but I believe Chris Benoit was mentally ill too. But that doesn't mean I think they should be forgiven or go unpunished for what they've done. There are very few people who are mentally ill enough that they would honestly not have any comprehension of what they were doing. In other words, I think there are degrees of mental illness and that this guy was mentally ill, but that doesn't pardon him from his crimes. To what extent was he mentally ill? Maybe we'll find out in the coming weeks. My guess is he knew what he was doing, understood the consequences, and did it anyways. Likely he was very depressed, which in my opinion does not qualify you as insane. Either way, I think he should be locked away for life so that he cannot be a menace to the public ever again, whether in a prison or an asylum for the criminally insane, it makes little difference to me. 

I would even advocate the death penalty in a situation like this, though I am generally against it in most situations, especially in cases when it's impossible to know with absolute certainty if a person is guilty or innocent. This is no such case, and the heinousness of his crimes are sufficient to warrant such a heinous punishment, in my opinion. I don't think that will happen though because his lawyer will most assuredly use the insanity plea, which is usually bullshit, but in this case may have some merit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

His punishment should be more severe...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> If someone had a handgun and was well-trained, the person could have taken down the shooter. Besides the military, why would a normal citizen need an assault rifle? Most of the crimes that are committed due to illegally obtained guns were handguns or non-assault weapons.


Thought I said: But it's due to the fact the original purpose of the 2nd Amendment was supposed to keep the King (the president) from having his Knights (The Army) oppress the people, and if we do not have access to somewhat equal firepower, then we will surely lose. Considering how many cartels in Mexico have assault rifles, I'm sure those on our southern border probably want them with bullets legitimately coming _across_ the border and hitting Americans. That and this guy obtaining an assault rifle to do this, means he likely would of went through a black market to obtain one of them. Or hell, just go to Mexico - another reason why the border needs to be closed.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im suprised only 12 got killed. I mean, if he has the tools to create bombs he could easily have just thrown in a spikebomb, wait for the bang and then pick off the ones that are still able to stand. He had the tools to take out the whole place with the amount of weapons he had.
Dont think his goal was too kill as many as possible. Just enough that it will create attention, or whatever goes on in his sick head.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope the guy gets raped every day for the rest of his life. This is a shocking tragedy, I can't recover from it, I can only imagine what the relatives of victims are living through right now.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Bloodbath said:


> There seems to be a lot of talk that this guy suffered from some kind of mental disorder, but in situations like this, that just seems like a total cop out, trying to justify his actions somewhat. Mentally ill or not, the guy should rot in jail for the rest of his life. It terrifies me that people can just up and decide to do something like this. As someone who has suffered from several mental disorders, I just don't get how someone can lose control like that. Totally tragic situation and my prayers go out to the families of the victims.


Not necessarily mentally ill, though I wouldn't be surprised if he was a profound soiciopath and misanthrope wanting attention from this.

If I go by some facts surrounding this event.. about 15 minutes into the movie a girl claimed she saw a guy get a call, get up and walk to the exit. Shortly thereafter, someone entered and began firing. police found the door propped.. so to me it seems to be logical that the shooter was in the audience.. faked a call.. got up and walked to the exit as to pretend to not interrupt the audience.. went out to his car which we know was parked at the exits.. kitted up .. and came back in. He didn't get in with all that gear, he came in as a movie goer with a ticket and had his gear in the lot by the exit.

This was obviously a carefully plotted and methodical attack. The attacker didn't resist arrest, told the cops that he rigged his appartment with explosives which turned out to be true. Keep in mind that the guy had a history at UCLA .. he's a med student .. Ph.D candidate. My assumption remains that he had a deep disdain for humans, and he knew that the media would exploit the hell out of this and make him famous, given the circumstances.

I think the biggest question I want to know is how his mother "knew it was him" when asked her thoughts on the crimes. If she knew that her son was capable of this, she's perhaps the biggest key to understanding the motivation behind his actions.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWCturbo said:


> I hope the guy gets raped every day for the rest of his life. This is a shocking tragedy, I can't recover from it, I can only imagine what the relatives of victims are living through right now.


You can't recover from it? Sorry, were you there?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> You can't recover from it? Sorry, were you there?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


I weren't close to it physically but I was shocked by the fact anytime you go to watch a fucking movie you might not return back home... It's just so sad and stupid, so many meaningless deaths just because some fuckface went crazy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWCturbo said:


> I weren't close to it physically but I was shocked by the fact anytime you go to watch a fucking movie you might not return back home... It's just so sad and stupid, so many meaningless deaths just because some fuckface went crazy.


It is a shame and we have to find some way if there are any to try to prevent these things from happening, at the very least, on a large scale. These murderous people are going to target big crowds not only at theaters, but other places with enclosed crowds like buses, stores, etc. People can't go out without being afraid of being shot and that's sad.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

What a fucking piece of shit this gunman is. 

RIP the victims. Hopefully the cunt who did this dies a slow painful death. Its what he deserves quite frankly.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is seriously messed up beyond words. I actually wonder just what the fuck could possess someone to do that, clearly not a stupid kid.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWCturbo said:


> I weren't close to it physically but I was shocked by the fact anytime you go to watch a fucking movie you might not return back home... It's just so sad and stupid, so many meaningless deaths just because some fuckface went crazy.


The same can be said for going to work, taking the bus, flying on a plane....living in fear is pointless

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rated R™ said:


> Heard the guy was a medical student in College, the reporters were saying at least he had that going for him but his grades started slipping and he dropped out, Going from a medical student to a fucking murderer, I think he just went through some sort of depression or something, and just lost it.


He didn't just snap. He planned this for weeks. He's just a domestic terrorist who wanted to incite fear in everyone. Who cares about his background or his motive?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> He didn't just snap. He planned this for weeks. He's just a domestic terrorist who wanted to incite fear in everyone. Who cares about his background or his motive?


Can't agree more. Fuck his motives and fuck him.

Also one of the news channels had a tag line that read something like "Not thought to be involved with terrorism".

Fucking bullshit. This scumbag was a terrorist.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

blarg_ said:


> Not necessarily mentally ill, though I wouldn't be surprised if he was a profound soiciopath and misanthrope wanting attention from this.
> 
> If I go by some facts surrounding this event.. about 15 minutes into the movie a girl claimed she saw a guy get a call, get up and walk to the exit. Shortly thereafter, someone entered and began firing. police found the door propped.. so to me it seems to be logical that the shooter was in the audience.. faked a call.. got up and walked to the exit as to pretend to not interrupt the audience.. went out to his car which we know was parked at the exits.. kitted up .. and came back in. He didn't get in with all that gear, he came in as a movie goer with a ticket and had his gear in the lot by the exit.
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is why he told the cops that his home had booby traps? This guy obviously wanted to wreak havoc so why did he all of a sudden have a change of heart? Also it seems like the police won't be able to deactivate the traps in his room and may have to detonate the explosives which will destroy the evidence in his room. 

Also why didn't the police shoot him when they had him cornered? The police doesn't have a problem shooting people who they suspect might have a weapon. This guy had 4 weapons and had just finished shooting a crowd in a movie theater.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Can't agree more. Fuck his motives and fuck him.
> 
> Also one of the news channels had a tag line that read something like "Not thought to be involved with terrorism".
> 
> Fucking bullshit. This scumbag was a terrorist.


I thought that was interesting too Mr. Mister. So a murderous rampage like this isn't a terrorist attack because the gunman wasn't a foreigner? No.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Was he brown? If not, probably why that channel didn't consider him a terrorist.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Was he religiously motivated? Did he have political goals?

If not, then he wasn't a terrorist.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nickelback are all White and i'm pretty sure they classify as Canadian terrorists.

Anyways this is a horrible thing and my heart goes out to all the people who died. Its pretty senseless to slaughter innocent people who are just going out to enjoy themselves.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

God™ said:


> Was he religiously motivated? Did he have political goals?
> 
> If not, then he wasn't a terrorist.


A terrorist doesn't need to have a motive. His sole intent was to incite fear and make people scared to do simple tasks such as watch movies at a theater. 70 people were shot and he had explosives planted in his apartment. That sounds like a terrorist.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Can't agree more. Fuck his motives and fuck him.
> 
> Also one of the news channels had a tag line that read something like "Not thought to be involved with terrorism".
> 
> Fucking bullshit. This scumbag was a terrorist.


sadly white dudes can't be terrorists in this country. although I fully expect some Israeli official to speak out and say Iran was behind it all.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> What I don't understand is why he told the cops that his home had booby traps? This guy obviously wanted to wreak havoc so why did he all of a sudden have a change of heart? Also it seems like the police won't be able to deactivate the traps in his room and may have to detonate the explosives which will destroy the evidence in his room.
> 
> Also why didn't the police shoot him when they had him cornered? The police doesn't have a problem shooting people who they suspect might have a weapon. This guy had 4 weapons and had just finished shooting a crowd in a movie theater.


Yeah despite the right gear, full armor from head to toe, gas mask, an ak-47, a shotgun and 2 hand guns, it is said that he was apprehended peacefully with no resistance.. my guess is he dropped all of his shit on the ground once the cops barged in.

From what i've read, they're apparently contemplating sending in robots to deactivate the explosives. Another interesting fact is that a neighbor called 911 the night before saying that at 12:30am they heard music playing loudly and looping.

I think another question to ask ourselves is how in the hell were pre pubescent children allowed at the Dark Knight premiere. Isn't the movie NC-17?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Can't agree more. Fuck his motives and fuck him.
> 
> Also one of the news channels had a tag line that read something like "Not thought to be involved with terrorism".
> 
> Fucking bullshit. This scumbag was a terrorist.


Fuck that channel. I guess it's only terrorism if the person behind it is from the middle-east.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure if the people being SO UPSET in this thread are actually SO UPSET.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

Yesterday called my friends from the Denver/Aurora area and they were alright. They actually went to the Downtown Denver Theatre for the midnight showing, Thank God. This James Holmes character fuckin ruined my theatre days..fuckin asshole. Im good off midnight premiers & openings day, hell I might even consider to stop movie hopping even though that's my fav.



My Heart goes out to all the family's & friends involved in this disturbing tragic event.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you put fear in people across the country and terrorize the masses, it's terrorism, just like the Arizona shooting last January.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> A terrorist doesn't need to have a motive. His sole intent was to incite fear and make people scared to do simple tasks such as watch movies at a theater. 70 people were shot and he had explosives planted in his apartment. That sounds like a terrorist.


Nope. Terrorism is all about motive. Motive is the very thing that separates acts of violence from terrorist acts. This was just a plain old regular killing spree.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah, terrorism is often motivated by political reasons, but it doesn't have to be.

WHY AM I ARGUING WITH GOD.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Nah, terrorism is often motivated by political reasons, but it doesn't have to be.
> 
> WHY AM I ARGUING WITH GOD.


This is somewhat true but either way you look at it this guy was not a terrorist. To say he was bastardizes the term and gives him far too much credit for his actions.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We agree he's a fucking scumbag I'm sure so it's all good.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

B/c terrorists get credit? :kobe


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

God&#153;;11771669 said:


> Nope. Terrorism is all about motive. Motive is the very thing that separates acts of violence from terrorist acts. This was just a plain old regular killing spree.


Tell me, what's the motive behind strapping a fucking bomb to your chest and exploding in a plaza full of people?

Terrorism is about instilling fear, not motive. You want violent acts that are motive-driven? We call that war. 

Sent from my HTC Evo



Ziggler Mark said:


> Tell me, what's the motive behind strapping a fucking bomb to your chest and exposing in a plaza full of people?
> 
> Terrorism is about instilling fear, not motive.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Oops, quoting fail

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

the mysteries for me though... the two core ones.. are 1. Why turn himself over so peacefully, I am almost ok with that though thinking he chickened out or got caught too fast to react.. but telling them about the apartment is still the oddest piece .. and 2. His mother, what does she know

When it comes to political motivation, perhaps, but it's highly unlikely given the facts. This shit sparked alot of gun control talk which is the scariest shit. The last thing we need is for Senate to start passing bills to strip away law abiding citizen's rights to own and carry a weapon for protection. I also hope that the long term ramifications of this won't result in theaters resembling U.S Airports.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Terrorism is about instilling fear, not motive. You want violent acts that are motive-driven? We call that war.


No. War is between states. Terrorism (in most cases) is carried out by non-state actors.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> B/c terrorists get credit? :kobe


It makes it seem like there's an underlying motive behind it when there isn't.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

God&#153;;11771794 said:


> No. War is between states. Terrorism (in most cases) is carried out by non-state actors.


Right, but what is the motive behind terrorism in most cases? To make what point? Most acts of terrorism are to make people scared to go about living life safely. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So if he wore a cross around his neck, he'd be a terrorist.

Edit: Why are we having this nonsensical discussion?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> So if he wore a cross around his neck, he'd be a terrorist.
> 
> Edit: Why are we having this nonsensical discussion?


He'd need to be brown too like you said earlier.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, well, that was assumed.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Edit: Why are we having this nonsensical discussion?


Perhaps because this is a discussion board?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you not see the adjective?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Right, but what is the motive behind terrorism in most cases? To make what point? Most acts of terrorism are to make people scared to go about living life safely.


The motivation - the reason - is political (in most cases). The use of violence to incite fear is how terrorists hope to achieve their political goals. Blowing something up or killing people is the method, not the motive.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

From what the news said it seems clear to me that they meant when they said he was not a terrorist was that he was not a radical Islamic terrorist, (and no, you don't have to be "brown," or Arabic, look at John Walker or Richard Reid, neither of whom were Arabic).

Of course, the word terrorism does not just apply to Muslim extremists, but anyone looking to incite fear as a means of coercion toward reaching some specific goal. It's entirely possible this was an act of domestic (but probably not Islamic) terrorism as long as he had some sort of political or ideological goal. Won't know for sure until more details come out about this guy, his motives, etc.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Camoron said:


> Of course, the word terrorism does not just apply to Muslim extremists, but anyone looking to incite fear as a means of coercion toward reaching some specific goal. It's entirely possible this was an act of domestic (but probably not Islamic) terrorism as long as he had some sort of political or ideological goal. Won't know for sure until more details come out about this guy, his motives, etc.


It's still domestic terrorism no matter what his "motive" was. He planned this out weeks in advance. He ordered 4 guns and multiple rounds of ammunition, shot 70 people at a movie theater, planted explosives in his apartment and tried to trick people into setting off the explosives by disrupting people with loud music.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Terrorism is about instilling fear, not motive. You want violent acts that are motive-driven? We call that war.


So if I shoot a convenience store clerk, my motive being DAT CASH, I have declared war on the store, or what? 

Btw Timothy McVeigh was considered a terrorist.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Why does it matter so much what the correct term is? Terrorism, killing spree, whatever... it's simply a downright atrocity and a tragedy. The motivation behind it doesn't matter, the victims and their families are what matters most right now and knowing why this guy did what he did isn't going to make things any better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Camoron said:


> From what the news said it seems clear to me that they meant when they said he was not a terrorist was that he was not a radical Islamic terrorist, (and no, you don't have to be "brown," or Arabic, look at John Walker or Richard Reid, neither of whom were Arabic).
> 
> Of course, the word terrorism does not just apply to Muslim extremists, but anyone looking to incite fear as a means of coercion toward reaching some specific goal. It's entirely possible this was an act of domestic (but probably not Islamic) terrorism as long as he had some sort of political or ideological goal. Won't know for sure until more details come out about this guy, his motives, etc.


You didn't get the tongue in cheek about the brown comment. Of course they were saying he wasn't tied to Muslim extremists. They need to say Muslim extremists if that's what they mean. Brown Muslim extremists don't have the corner on nut jobs. White people of various creeds are fucked in the head too.

My original comment about this murderer being a terrorist was more an indictment of the media. How do they know he didn't have some twisted political agenda? (still don't think you have to have a political agenda) They don't, or didn't at the time. So they should kindly fuck off and not say what they did until they have more information. They also need to stop equating terrorism with brown skinned Muslims.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Terrorist? You sure it aint some dude who Enjoyed the Dark knight way too much..


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Did everyone at least get refunds?


----------



## SAVAGENATIONMEMBER (Nov 19, 2008)

I went to see batman and waiting for it to start I got so uncomfortable sitting in a theater I left. I don't think I will ever go to the movies again. I am way too uncomfortable at the movies now. I am going to become a home video renter for now on.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

SAVAGENATIONMEMBER said:


> I went to see batman and waiting for it to start I got so uncomfortable sitting in a theater I left. I don't think I will ever go to the movies again. I am way too uncomfortable at the movies now. I am going to become a home video renter for now on.


Seriously? I mean this is a horrible act and everything, but still you can't live your whole life afraid. Are you not gonna go to school or work or any place public? Are you not gonna drive? Cuz yer still way way more likely to get killed in a car accident.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I saw The Dark Knight Rises today and I have to be honest, I kept my eyes on everybody going in and out of the theater. Because it was a morning show, the crowd was fairly small, so it was easy to do. I have always been a tad paranoid (Thank you America's Most Wanted) but this makes me even moreso.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I honestly could watch this piece of shit be tortured to death and feel no sympathy whatsoever. He deserves it.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> I honestly could watch this piece of shit be tortured to death and feel no sympathy whatsoever. He deserves it.


Yeah would be nice if we had gladiators like in Roman days. Put him in a cage to be killed and air it on ppv.


----------



## SAVAGENATIONMEMBER (Nov 19, 2008)

Hades1313 said:


> Seriously? I mean this is a horrible act and everything, but still you can't live your whole life afraid. Are you not gonna go to school or work or any place public? Are you not gonna drive? Cuz yer still way way more likely to get killed in a car accident.


I actually work from Home and get everything delivered so I rarely need to go out if I don't want to.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Bloodbath said:


> Why does it matter so much what the correct term is? Terrorism, killing spree, whatever... it's simply a downright atrocity and a tragedy. The motivation behind it doesn't matter, the victims and their families are what matters most right now and knowing why this guy did what he did isn't going to make things any better.


I agree, but unfortunately the victims are only "extras" in the unfolding story that is James Holmes. Welcome to the wonderful world of media exploitation and society's fixation with psychopathy.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Turns out the guy dyed his hair orange and reportedly claimed he was the Joker in police interviews. That's probably been posted in this thread already but it does pretty much confirm this guy was a delusional nutjob.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

MethHardy said:


> Yeah would be nice if we had gladiators like in Roman days. Put him in a cage to be killed and air it on ppv.


I'd pay to watch it too.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> You didn't get the tongue in cheek about the brown comment. Of course they were saying he wasn't tied to Muslim extremists. They need to say Muslim extremists if that's what they mean. Brown Muslim extremists don't have the corner on nut jobs. White people of various creeds are fucked in the head too.
> 
> My original comment about this murderer being a terrorist was more an indictment of the media. How do they know he didn't have some twisted political agenda? (still don't think you have to have a political agenda) They don't, or didn't at the time. So they should kindly fuck off and not say what they did until they have more information. They also need to stop equating terrorism with brown skinned Muslims.


Yeah, I fully understood what you meant when you said he can still be a terrorist without being "brown". I am saying they were using the term terrorist in the way we most often associate it these days in the Western world-- with radical Muslim extremists. Now whether it's correct or not to use it in such a way, I will not speculate.

I went to see DKR today and really enjoyed it, though I will admit there were a few scenes that were a bit disturbing, including one where Bane and his henchmen walk into a stock exchange and start shooting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

jaw2929 said:


> I'd pay to watch it too.


Not sure if i'd watch, but i wouldn't mind if they put him against a boxer/mma fighter in a fight to the death.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wish the media wouldn't give this fucking cunt so much coverage... they can't wait to tell his entire life story...damn near glorifying him. I hate that shit. Do that for the victims, not this douche. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

There was one lebanese person in the victims

typical, no matter what happens anywhere, theres always one of us


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Sad to see this happen, I heard on Yahoo that one of the women that got killed survived the Toronto shooting as well, not sure if true, but nonetheless what a horrible week for her. Thoughts go out to their families and friends, and the survivors. Also, I agree on the fact the media are giving this guy too much press. He's undeserving of it and the focus should be on the victims and survivors of this tragedy, not him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not that this matters as much but The Dark Knight Rises performance at the box office has been majorly hurt by this in the US.

http://au.eonline.com/news/332047/dark-knight-rises-opening-day-not-business-as-usual


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh god, this is horrible. 

RIP for all the victims.*


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

lol the Inmates want to kill him... they should let them


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Max Mouse said:


> lol the Inmates want to kill him... they should let them


Save us a lot of time and money that's for sure.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Calvin Klein said:


> Not that this matters as much but The Dark Knight Rises performance at the box office has been majorly hurt by this in the US.
> 
> http://au.eonline.com/news/332047/dark-knight-rises-opening-day-not-business-as-usual


Shame.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Not that this matters as much but The Dark Knight Rises performance at the box office has been majorly hurt by this in the US.
> 
> http://au.eonline.com/news/332047/dark-knight-rises-opening-day-not-business-as-usual


oh so they wont be billionaires as a result of this tragedy? excuse us while we dont give a fuck about box office numbers and how they were affected in this thread.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Max Mouse said:


> lol the Inmates want to kill him... they should let them


Just from the fact he shot at children, prisoners will want him to pay. Gotta love prison justice.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I <3 Faber said:


> Yeah, God was like "Oops, got away. Next time". Shitty deal for her.


I got you the first time. Badass, isn't fazed, isn't shocked, does not care. Gotcha chief.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Who the fuck takes a 3 month old to a midnight showing? As well as the other kids wtf?? 

On another note, What a fucking Dick! RIP.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For whatever it's worth walls wasn't laughing at the comment he made. he was laughing at what Redeadening said. I deleted the posts and the responses anyway. He didn't think what he was saying was funny. The coincidence is not funny at all.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Correction: I thought the second thing I said was funny, not the first. Once I saw that he got butthurt my instincts took over. In hindsight, probably not smart and I maintain that I wish she was alive because no one deserves to go in such a senseless way.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*In addition I'm banning him from the thread for calling her a bitch...fuck that.*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

> One of the chicks who died at the screening avoided a shooting at the Eaton center in Toronto literally a month before. So a month before she misses being shot to death by 5 mins and then dies in ANOTHER shooting. What fucking luck, God had it out for that bitch.


Walls, why would you call the girl a bitch though? like wtf!!

EDIT - LC you banned him from the thread? I wanted to hear his response to my question.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I <3 Faber said:


> Correction: I thought the second thing I said was funny, not the first. Once I saw that he got butthurt my instincts took over. In hindsight, probably not smart and I maintain that I wish she was alive because no one deserves to go in such a senseless way.


Wait, wait, I got *butthurt* over what you said? The fuck? REALLY?

Nah, just fuck it. This thread is about something far more important than this particular brand of idiocy. I'm just going to leave this shit alone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> Walls, why would you call the girl a bitch though? like wtf!!
> 
> EDIT - LC you banned him from the thread? I wanted to hear his response to my question.


*Yeah? I don't really fucking care, R. You are the one that complained about Walls and now you are complaining that I did something? 

sorry, bro, my give a shit is broken.*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wait, wait, I got *butthurt* over what you said? The fuck? REALLY?
> 
> Nah, just fuck it. This thread is about something far more important than this particular brand of idiocy. I'm just going to leave this shit alone.


He's trying to defend himself, ain't going to work one bit, that comment literally made my blood boil.



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah? I don't really fucking care, R. You are the one that complained about Walls and now you are complaining that I did something?
> 
> sorry, bro, my give a shit is broken.*


Sorry, don't be angry at me though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this thread is really bringing out the best in people.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Always knew Walls was heartless, but he didn't need bring his feelings in here, if he made that comment on the first page, he would have likely got perma banned from all the complaints.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rated R™;11774096 said:


> He's trying to defend himself, ain't going to work one bit, that comment literally made my blood boil.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't be angry at me though.


*Feel free to carry on your conversation with him via PM. Lord knows I have to put up with this shit via PM now.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Moving right along.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/21/james-holmes-colorado-shooting_n_1692381.html

This sort of premeditated assault; surgical, designed for maximum carnage, really should blow those advocating for this guy to be placed in a mental health institution out of the water.

People who just *snap* don't take MONTHS to design something so elaborate & then trigger their entire apartment to blow, specifically with law enforcement officials in mind.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Feel free to carry on your conversation with him via PM. Lord knows I have to put up with this shit via PM now.*


You're that close to Walls now that you went and told him Rated R sent a complaint so I banned you, go and talk to him..

I adore your guy's friendship.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*After a private conversation with walls I decided to unban him. Send all complaints to Mikey Damage. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> You're that close to Walls now that you went and told him Rated R sent a complaint so I banned you, go and talk to him..
> 
> I adore your guy's friendship.



*The fuck you talking about?  Walls doesn't like me at all, bro. lol I'm just fair. If you don't like it then I'm sorry.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/21/james-holmes-detonation-_n_1691825.html

Dude had 30 IEDs (Improvised Exposive Devices) just in his living room.

Cops are still combing through the apartment, purposefully setting off strategic explosions in order to clear out the most imminent threats. Here's to hoping no one is injured during this process, the bastard is probably hoping for that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't not like you, LC. You and I have very strong personalities and people like that clash.

Anyway, time to clarify:

The word that I chose to describe her, bitch, was not the correct one. That is obvious. I am a firm believer that *intent* is what should matter. Me saying bitch at the end is how I talk/type and there is tons of evidence on here to support that. It's second nature to me. And no, calling women bitches isn't second nature to me before any of you start. I call everyone bitch/hooker/son, etc and this time I used it at the wrong time. As for my second comment, that wasn't needed at all and if you want to report me or whatever for it, be my guest. I saw that he got pissy with me over it and my comedic instinct took over. Nothing more, nothing less. That doesn't justify what I said at all and again, report me if you'd like. I'll take whatever comes my way.

I'm done with you though, Rated R. You're completely two faced and I refuse to deal with people like that. LC met me head on and we talked about it like adults, unlike you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/21/james-holmes-detonation-_n_1691825.html
> 
> Dude had 30 IEDs (Improvised Exposive Devices) just in his living room.
> 
> Cops are still combing through the apartment, purposefully setting off strategic explosions in order to clear out the most imminent threats. Here's to hoping no one is injured during this process, the bastard is probably hoping for that.



*That's fucked up.  I wish the media would stop giving this guy publicity. You know this is exactly what he wanted.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *That's fucked up.  I wish the media would stop giving this guy publicity. You know this is exactly what he wanted.*


Yeah, getting his face plastered everywhere, people combing social media sites for info on him, just further gratifying the bastard.

My thing is all these people commenting online & a few during broadcasts that are STILL trying to get him a mental facility based on his 'mental health issues'. Bullshit. This was meticulous, it wasn't some spontaneous act of violence.

If anyone can excuse this as just the product of a mind that needs some government administered TLC, what the hell CAN you send someone to prison for? Where do you draw the line, if not here?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

As Chris Rock says "Whatever happened to just plain crazy?"


Maybe this guy had a fine life with loving parents and he still did this. Some people are just broken with a few wires crossed.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I <3 Faber said:


> As Chris Rock says "Whatever happened to just plain crazy?"
> 
> 
> Maybe this guy had a fine life with loving parents and he still did this. Some people are just broken with a few wires crossed.


It's just further proof that anything, no matter how well intended, can be taken to extremes. 

Of course we don't want people that genuinely need psychiatric help from being fed into the meat grinder that is the US Correctional system, where even I have to admit, rehabilitation is so far down the list it might as well not even be on it. You turn petty offenders into hardened criminals far too many times with a flawed system.

However, you can't allow that to run to the point where there's no accountability. Then anyone can go out, whack people, & claim the 'voices' made them do it or Daddy was too rough with me. Bullshit.

Abusing that reasoning in this situation devalues the rest.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Putting people in jail and keeping them there is very profitable, so rehabilitation isn't the highest priority. But he absolutely should be held accountable, he had this shit planned out for awhile. I hope he gets the death penalty. But even then he will sit on death row for 10 years from appeals.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I <3 Faber said:


> Putting people in jail and keeping them there is very profitable, so rehabilitation isn't the highest priority. But he absolutely should be held accountable, he had this shit planned out for awhile. I hope he gets the death penalty. But even then he will sit on death row for 10 years from appeals.


Problem being, in most cases, you gotta let those same fuckers out, back into society & they've received no tools that allow them to fit back in. Nevermind the fact that next to no one is willing to hire them & they can't find any real quality housing in some areas. So what you end up with is a recycled group whose expense outweighs their profit margin.

In any case, that's far afield from the matter at hand. 

What this guy needs is a chair with a shiny metal cap attachment or a sturdy wall to lean against.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Problem being, in most cases, you gotta let those same fuckers out, back into society & they've received no tools that allow them to fit back in. Nevermind the fact that next to no one is willing to hire them & they can't find any real quality housing in some areas. So what you end up with is a recycled group whose expense outweighs their profit margin.
> 
> In any case, that's far afield from the matter at hand.
> 
> What this guy needs is a chair with a shiny metal cap attachment or a sturdy wall to lean against.


Colorado unfortunately doesn't have Ol' Sparky, but I wouldn't mind them bringing one up from Florida to use. 

What I really don't want to hear is that we need to understand what made this dude snap. I don't give a flying fuck why he did what he did, that he couldn't get laid in college, or any other stupid stuff like that (don't know about the getting laid part, just putting it out there.) This sick person needs to be put down, period. All this touchy-feely human interest bullshit doesn't fly too well with me. This man clearly planned to kill as many people as possible, both at the movie theater and later at his apartment.


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

RIP for all the innocent people that were killed in that horrible shooting and a speedy recovery to those woundede. 

I dont understand why people are feeling the need to take the enjoyment out of everyones life. I mean places that are considered escapes from everyday problems are becoming targets for off the wall thinking people.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The term butthurt needs to die and should never be said by an adult. jfc/lol @ this drama in here. Relax people. We're all alive thankfully.



I'm not a doctor obviously, but it's my understanding that you can't cure someone from being a psychopath. 

I'm also not so sure he wanted to kill that many people, or as many as possible. He could've used a few homemade bombs to increase the amount he killed. He didn't as far as I can tell. Also he told the cops about his booby trapped apartment. 

Either way, I don't care. Let's bullet to the brain him and end it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/aurora-shooting-died-bullets-sweeties-article-1.1119395

true heroes. no question.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wish the media wouldn't give this fucking cunt so much coverage... they can't wait to tell his entire life story...damn near glorifying him. I hate that shit. Do that for the victims, not this douche. *


Sadly that doesn't interest the common person. The news media has become more about entertainment in order to get ratings, and the story of a psycho is more interesting than a regular person that was killed.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I <3 Faber said:


> Putting people in jail and keeping them there is very profitable


what? It costs the government > 100k a year to house a single inmate...at least it does in Riker's Island. Prisons are one of the reasons we're in debt.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe he's talking about profits for the prison industrial complex. for the record it ends up costing more for the death penalty than it does to incarcerate someone once you take into account all the legal fees for appeals processes etc. imo that could all be solved pretty easily if they just took the douchebag out back and shot him tomorrow.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

scrilla said:


> imo that could all be solved pretty easily if they just took the douchebag out back and shot him tomorrow.


this...and fuck the system for handing out long-term sentences to people for repeat drug possession offenses.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.examiner.com/article/the...o-picket-the-aurora-shooting-memorial-service

:no:


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Westboro announces there gonna picket everything, its beyond annoying now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

deadman18 said:


> Westboro announces there gonna picket everything, its beyond annoying now.


No doubt that after arrival, they'll attempt to partition off Hell, 'cause Gay Hell & Straight Hell are two totally different things, ya know? It's been some time since I witnessed a greater mockery of Christianity than the WBC. Just take the focus off the victims of this tragedy & siphon it for your own personal agenda.

Why not send these guys into the apartment & let them diffuse the devices as best as they can? It'll be their first real contribution to society as a whole.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

This is just so sad. I live in Scotland so im miles away but I haven't been able to get this off my mind.

Imagine going to the cinema with your friends and not returning home. It's scary and sad. It could happen to anyone.

Reading the peoples last tweets just makes it so much more personal. One of the guys tweeted that he was starting his 27th birthday off with Batman and it was going to be the best birthday ever. He died 30 minutes into his birthday.

Then the 6 year old who died, gods above, why?!

Imagine the jobs the police officers have to do? Supposedly the victims phones have been ringing constantly but obviously they haven't been able to touch them. The police officers will see exactly how it happened. The position of the bodies will tell the story. God knows how they can do that job.

This guy deserves the worst possible death possible.

And to people saying who cares why he did it? Well it's important to learn why so maybe future attacks can be stopped.

Oh and also he apparently tried to lure his neighbour into his apartment by playing music... Absolute scum, rot in hell you coward.

I'm going to see the movie tomorrow and im going to enjoy it. Why? Because if you don't then you let this guy win.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Those westboro church people need to learn some class and respect. This guy is a sick piece of shit and I hope he gets tortured for the rest of his life. This guy from what has come out so far is not mentally ill imo but a psychopath who just wanted to kill people. 

I do have to ask one question. Why was there a 3 month year old there? Very lucky to make it out alive but a Batman film is not the place to take your baby. Very glad the child is OK.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

iMiZFiT said:


> And to people saying who cares why he did it? Well it's important to learn why so maybe future attacks can be stopped.
> 
> Oh and also he apparently tried to lure his neighbour into his apartment by playing music... Absolute scum, rot in hell you coward.
> 
> I'm going to see the movie tomorrow and im going to enjoy it. Why? Because if you don't then you let this guy win.


The reason why no one cares is because there's no way to justify someone doing something so senseless and ruthless. If we found out a motive, would it really matter? He's still a domestic terrorist.

Politicians won't do anything about this. They'll talk about gun control for a few months then go back to throwing juvenile insults at each other while preparing for the election. Gun control wouldn't really change anything anyway. The shooter never had a record of psychological issues and wasn't socially disadvantaged in any way. What people should have been suspicious about was how an unemployed college student got $16,000 and why 90 packages of weaponry and ammunition were sent to a medical campus.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate the stupid shit online that comes out after things like this.

My facebook has exploded with my idiot friends posting memes about it. I don't roll over in my bed at night totally angry at the jokes, but, honestly, could people be any more insensitive? How would they feel if they had family members who died in this, turned on their computers, and saw a bunch of fucking assholes making jokes about it?

Jesus Christ, people these days. Just because it didn't happen to anyone you personally know doesn't mean you have to be a cunt.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Catalanotto said:


> I hate the stupid shit online that comes out after things like this.
> 
> My facebook has exploded with my idiot friends posting memes about it. I don't roll over in my bed at night totally angry at the jokes, but, honestly, could people be any more insensitive? How would they feel if they had family members who died in this, turned on their computers, and saw a bunch of fucking assholes making jokes about it?
> 
> Jesus Christ, people these days. Just because it didn't happen to anyone you personally know doesn't mean you have to be a cunt.


That is what the internet did, it made everyone a tough guy. It also stems from the fact that a lot of teenagers don't care about life, death or pretty much anything today.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> what? It costs the government > 100k a year to house a single inmate...at least it does in Riker's Island. Prisons are one of the reasons we're in debt.


I was referring to private prisons. It's an entire industry based off of keeping your numbers high and keeping people in jail. Go google it, I'm too lazy to write some 3 paragraph thing about it.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I hate the stupid shit online that comes out after things like this.
> 
> My facebook has exploded with my idiot friends posting memes about it. I don't roll over in my bed at night totally angry at the jokes, but, honestly, could people be any more insensitive? How would they feel if they had family members who died in this, turned on their computers, and saw a bunch of fucking assholes making jokes about it?
> 
> Jesus Christ, people these days. Just because it didn't happen to anyone you personally know doesn't mean you have to be a cunt.


Because they are pathetic. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Feel bad for the people alive. They will be afraid to even go to public places for a while.

I was scared shitless to go to school after Columbine and I don't live anywhere near there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man up son.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The next person that posts a tasteless unfunny pic/s in this thread gets banned.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/aurora-shooting-died-bullets-sweeties-article-1.1119395
> 
> true heroes. no question.


That brought a tear to my eye. Fuck that CUNT...


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a tragedy. And what's with the coward running out leaving his woman and child? Ridiculous.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I read about that Jon Blunk fella yesterday, but its pretty inspiring (if thats a proper word for the situation) and heroic act to without thought protect someone and save someones life at the cost of your own.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

They are heroes, indeed. No greater sacrifice. The next guys these chicks date can have fun, try living up to those guys.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Man up son.


Exactly. It's a terrible tragedy, but anyone who is legitimately afraid to go to a movie theater or public place (except those who were involved in the shooting) needs to find a pair.

I've been reading online and seeing interviews of people being worried about seeing a movie. If this puts you off from seeing and going places, then you should also be afraid of driving a car, flying, climbing stairs, getting in an elevator, riding a roller coaster, turning your stove on, turning the lights on at home, etc. because it was a freak incident by one crazy person.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

The guy just wanted a place to sit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

will94 said:


> Exactly. It's a terrible tragedy, but anyone who is legitimately afraid to go to a movie theater or public place (except those who were involved in the shooting) needs to find a pair.
> 
> I've been reading online and seeing interviews of people being worried about seeing a movie. If this puts you off from seeing and going places, then you should also be afraid of driving a car, flying, climbing stairs, getting in an elevator, riding a roller coaster, turning your stove on, turning the lights on at home, etc. because it was a freak incident by one crazy person.


fucking amen...people were afraid to fly after 9/11...for what? If youre afraid to fly or go to the movies b/c of the acts of a select few crazy mother fuckers, then you should be afraid to walk the streets, because there's just as small of a chance of you getting mowed down by a bus as there is of you being shot down at the movies or a passanger on a hijacked flight.

People who live in fear confuse the fucking hell of out me...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I used to think the same way as well (OMG NOT GONNA GO ANYWHERE) but most of the shit that happens are isolated incidents. Not everyone who goes to a movie theatre gets shot up. Not everyone who goes to a mall gets shot up. Not everyone who goes to a BBQ gets shot up.


When it's your time to go, it's your time to go, whether you go out for a fun day at the movies, or if you sit at home, afraid to leave it. Shit happens, go have fun with your life and don't let shit like this scare you in to going out and enjoying life.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You cant protect yourself or stop crazy people or avoid death at every turn. sometimes shit just happens

if you do, life loses all meaning or you lose all personal freedom


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ziggler Mark said:


> fucking amen...people were afraid to fly after 9/11...for what? If youre afraid to fly or go to the movies b/c of the acts of a select few crazy mother fuckers, then you should be afraid to walk the streets, because there's just as small of a chance of you getting mowed down by a bus as there is of you being shot down at the movies or a passanger on a hijacked flight.
> 
> People who live in fear confuse the fucking hell of out me...


If you think like that then why bother with security at the airport? It could have happened to anyone right? It's really not that simple.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The events that unfolded that day were absolutely disgusting and I hope this guy gets sentenced to life in solitary confinement, the death penalty would be too easy for this scumbag.

On another note who brings their baby to a midnight showing of any film, I can understand little kids that are at least able to comprehend the film, but an infant? That was really stupid even if the shootings hadn't happen.

And on a side note, why couldn't John Holmes have walked into the Westboro Baptist Church and taken care of them once and for all, he'd probably be praised as a humanitarian.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> If you think like that then why bother with security at the airport? It could have happened to anyone right? It's really not that simple.


you need security

but there are limits. 

put it this way, if the united states government could monitor every single person, this could have been avoided, but at what price?

i still think the only way this could have been avoided or limited is better security at the cinema, and laws to prevent guys from casually buying so much firepower


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)




----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

redeadening said:


> put it this way, if the united states government could monitor every single person, this could have been avoided, but at what price?


They already do that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yes, but they could do it, MORE

like in spider-man reign, or 1984


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Not going anywhere isn't going to solve this problem.
Carrying a gun around everywhere isn't going to solve this problem.

What's going to solve this problem is electing people that will pass laws that make sense. Laws that keep assault rifles out of the hands of people like this. 
And not treating other people like shit just cuz they're different. I don't know that this was a problem in this situation (I'm guessing it might have been) but all those school shootings are always the outcast kids that never talk to anyone and everyone thinks they're weird.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hades1313 said:


> And not treating other people like shit just cuz they're different.


This is the US. You know that isn't possible.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I used to think the same way as well (OMG NOT GONNA GO ANYWHERE) but most of the shit that happens are isolated incidents. Not everyone who goes to a movie theatre gets shot up. Not everyone who goes to a mall gets shot up. Not everyone who goes to a BBQ gets shot up.
> 
> 
> *When it's your time to go, it's your time to go*, whether you go out for a fun day at the movies, or if you sit at home, afraid to leave it. Shit happens, go have fun with your life and don't let shit like this scare you in to going out and enjoying life.


I agree with the rest but I don't agree with this statement. Destiny doesn't exist. This could have all been avoided.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how could this have been avoided?


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

ban guns, simple


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

iMiZFiT said:


> ban guns, simple


That wouldn't work. Most of the gun crimes that occur were done by guns obtained illegally. The ironic thing is that most of the time the mass shootings like Virginia Tech and the Colorado theater were done with legally obtained guns.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why not just ban crime and ban poverty while we're at it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Crime and poverty will just rejoin.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

well get rid of illegal and legal guns then


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you make it sound so easy.

Poverty and crime are like the 11ers and 12ers of real life


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

iMiZFiT said:


> well get rid of illegal and legal guns then


Only if we ban alcohol and cigarettes too.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

you talk big but you would be in my side if it had been your kids at the cinema, just cause it wasnt your happy to have guns


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you arent making any sense


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

In a perfect world, your idea would work but it's not realistic. I dislike guns as much as everyone else.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

ah sorry i thought you were pro gun, my apologies


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

It's not as easy as banning guns, but clearly countries with more strict gun laws have far less gun deaths, so that will help.

Obviously this problem can never be totally solved, but something has to be done.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Something needs to be done but politicians won't do anything.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

We can't just throw the 2nd Amendment out the window. Do you people realize what would happen? The rule of law would break down. I mean come on, this was a tragic incident, and I feel very sorry for all the families, but the radical overreach of banning guns isn't going to happen. And frankly, I'm happy it won't.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

does the 2nd amendment really have THAT much relevance in the year 2012? shouldnt protected the public fall to the law more?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The 2nd Amendment will never be eliminated.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im not saying it will

im just saying, how important is it really?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2nd amendment has no modern world relevance. However the gun lobbyists and rifle associations have too much power and lets face it, if you're a politician are you really looking to upset gun nuts? Thats a nice way to volunteer for target practice.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Politicans are spineless


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The 2nd amendment should stay active. One bad apple shouldn't spoil the rest.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

So you expect people to just give up guns? I personally don't but how would the government look seizing guns from people? That would be grounds for revolution. Even if your opinion is that it has no modern world relevance, your opinion is not enough to overturn the Constitution. 

Except if you're in the Supreme Court.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> im not saying it will
> 
> im just saying, how important is it really?


omg r u gold/?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He got his 500 votes finally. See rants, cm skittle thread. Momentous occasion.


----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)

That douche is smart for not trying that shit in Texas. I guarantee he would have been shot before the cops got to him. The problem with the gun laws is that not enough of the good people are carrying them. If you banned all guns, the criminals would still get them and the common folk would not have access to them. Like they say, fences are built to keep the honest people out, same with guns.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

iMiZFiT said:


> Politicans are spineless


This.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Rush said:


> 2nd amendment has no modern world relevance. However the gun lobbyists and rifle associations have too much power and lets face it, if you're a politician are you really looking to upset gun nuts? Thats a nice way to volunteer for target practice.


The people that make the argument that we should have our right to own a weapon stripped from us generally tend to be the same people advocating against other potential rights/privacy infringements like the TSA or the Patriot act on the grounds of increased security at the expense of personal liberty. While I do not own nor have I ever fired a gun, I just don't see the difference between such things. Taking away our right to self defense, whether against a threat foreign or domestic, just seems like another clear cut case of stamping out personal liberties in the name of security. You may say it has no relevance in the modern world, but surely having more personal rights is better than having less? If my country was ever invaded by another, or if someone ever attempted to overthrow our legal government or institute some sort of Orwellian police state (neither of which I hope ever happens), I for one would be damn glad to have all the ******** and hunters.

So no, I would not be okay with abolishing gun ownership entirely. More regulations over guns? I am okay with that.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

danieltor said:


> That douche is smart for not trying that shit in Texas. I guarantee he would have been shot before the cops got to him. The problem with the gun laws is that not enough of the good people are carrying them. If you banned all guns, the criminals would still get them and the common folk would not have access to them. Like they say, fences are built to keep the honest people out, same with guns.


The guy was decked from head to toe in body armor including a helmet, a gas mask and goggles under the gas mask. I somehow doubt someone's little concealed pistol would have done much to stop him.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If you asked me which society I would feel safer in either one in which everyone can/has a gun or where nobody has a gun at all ?

Its a pretty obvious answer imo.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL is he seriously going to court? I mean really? REALLY?
This bastard shouldn't even get the death penalty.
Tie him up and let the victims family/friends vent their anger towards him anyway they possibly want to for the rest of his life. When I heard about that little 6 year old that was shot and killed, it made me furious. I have a cousin the same age as her and love her so much, that's why it upset me more than the other victims. Yes the girl shouldn't have been at the movies at midnight watching a batman film, but that's not the point, since she would have just watched the movie and then gone home afterwards. 

I just heard on the news that the death toll can still possibly rise. Really depressing stuff. Slightly of topic, I still can't believe that Norwegian killer is still in court! He should have received his punishment a year ago. I don't understand why they treat these cold blooded killers so nicely. Life in Prison isn't enough. They still get TV,Food,bed etc..... They should suffer just like all these families have suffered. 

Now onto the movie. I myself haven't seen it yet. I just a fear that some idiot will do the same thing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

America needs better control on who can buy guns as that is the only thing that will be realistically voted in. They will never vote to ban guns. Too many ********, hunters and people who want some way to make sure their family is safe from nutjobs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Testing*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not against the death of this guy, not at all, but people saying that they want to see him tortured is kind of fucked up. It's one thing to want the guy dead for his crimes, but to say he should be tortured and killed in horrible ways is just as inhumane as what he did. You can say he deserves it, but we're supposed to be the civilized ones, not the fucked up merciless psychos like him.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I am sick of watching Obama (or any high power politician) wearing suits to something like this.
If he really cared, he would just wear casual clothes. I truly hate when politicians act like they are better than us.:no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wait, what? :lmao

first of all, suits are fucking awesome. They're classy and make you look professional, they also look very nice if you have a good suit, which is why most politicians or other high ranking people wear them. If I had a chose, I would probably wear one every day(not really, but whatever) as well, as they look really nice.

I also don't understand how they're attire determines how much they care about the incident; wearing casual clothes would actually probably be more offensive.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm not against the death of this guy, not at all, but people saying that they want to see him tortured is kind of fucked up. It's one thing to want the guy dead for his crimes, but to say he should be tortured and killed in horrible ways is just as inhumane as what he did. You can say he deserves it, but we're supposed to be the civilized ones, not the fucked up merciless psychos like him.


it is sick, but can you blame people for saying stuff like this?
If he gets life in prison it's win for him. He will just smile his way through life. If he is given the death penalty it's the easy way out. These families have been ruined for life. Curious to see the reactions of the public when he walks to court on Tuesday. There will be a lot of police there I would imagine.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> If you asked me which society I would feel safer in either one in which everyone can/has a gun or where nobody has a gun at all ?
> 
> Its a pretty obvious answer imo.


The closest thing would be Tunisia, which has the least amount of guns by population in the world and until last year's revolution was ruled by a "President" who won every election with 90% of the vote after ousting the last "President" in a coup d'etat 25 years ago. Would you like to see a list of some of the other mostly gunless countries? Very few are what I would consider safe or free.

From a few minutes of research it seems to me that gun-related deaths in the U.S. (of which the majority is suicide by gun!) are more of a socioeconomic problem than a problem of gun availability. Most criminals do not legally purchase their guns (less than 20%). Furthermore, comparing number of guns per capita to the number of gun-related deaths by country, Mexico has about 1/6 the number of firearms as the U.S. but 20% more gun-related deaths despite guns not being easily available legally! In South Africa their gun ownership is about 1/7 that of the U.S., but their gun related deaths are 7 times higher! Obviously Mexico and South Africa are special cases, but even more developed countries with stricter control such as Finland, Switzerland, France, Germany and Canada have more firearm-related deaths *in proportion to the number of guns* per capita in their respective countries than the U.S. In Washington D.C. handguns were banned from 1975 to 2007. It had no discernible impact on the amount of gun violence in the city. If anything, it actually may have increased overall in that timeframe.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> wait, what? :lmao
> 
> first of all, suits are fucking awesome. They're classy and make you look professional, they also look very nice if you have a good suit, which is why most politicians or other high ranking people wear them. If I had a chose, I would probably wear one every day(not really, but whatever) as well, as they look really nice.
> 
> I also don't understand how they're attire determines how much they care about the incident; wearing casual clothes would actually probably be more offensive.


I just think by wearing a suit, it makes him look like he is just taking this from a professional view rather than the rest of the world. It's like "I have to address this" than "I want to address this".


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> it is sick, but can you blame people for saying stuff like this?
> If he gets life in prison it's win for him. He will just smile his way through life. If he is given the death penalty it's the easy way out. These families have been ruined for life. Curious to see the reactions of the public when he walks to court on Tuesday. There will be a lot of police there I would imagine.


i dont think anyone locked in prison will be smiling for the rest of his life

like undefeatedKing said, we have to be better than him


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm not against the death of this guy, not at all, but people saying that they want to see him tortured is kind of fucked up. It's one thing to want the guy dead for his crimes, but to say he should be tortured and killed in horrible ways is just as inhumane as what he did. You can say he deserves it, but we're supposed to be the civilized ones, not the fucked up merciless psychos like him.


*Yeah I don't get that at all. I would take no pleasure from this guy being tortured. Even killing him doesn't undo what he did or bring anyone back. I'm not against him being killed but it wouldn't make me feel good or anything. Of course it might be different for the living victims, but I still don't think anyone should be advocating torture here. Need to be above that shit as a society.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think you should torture him but I 100% believe he needs to be killed, one way or another. You can't fix people like him, they are broken. So there is no point in paying to have him sit there for the rest of his life. Just zap him or inject him and get it over with.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Seemed like an intelligent, cool guy here. Damn.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> i dont think anyone locked in prison will be smiling for the rest of his life
> 
> like undefeatedKing said, we have to be better than him


We have to be the batman.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I know it sounds cliche, but yeah

i know the easiest solution is just to take the bastard outside and shoot him, but it doesnt quite work like that


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

wonder how many people won't see the film because of this.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> *Yeah I don't get that at all. I would take no pleasure from this guy being tortured. Even killing him doesn't undo what he did or bring anyone back. I'm not against him being killed but it wouldn't make me feel good or anything. Of course it might be different for the living victims, but I still don't think anyone should be advocating torture here. Need to be above that shit as a society.*


They're gonna kill him anyway. They should put him through as much pain as possible for thirty days until his heart stops ticking. That motehrfucker is a pussy, shooting children and women for no reason at all. 

If they are gonna sentence him to death, then let the cunt suffer for a bit. An eye for an eye is what the law should be, none of this 'we have to be better than him'. Where does that even get us, or him, for instance?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Pera said:


> They're gonna kill him anyway. They should put him through as much pain as possible for thirty days until his heart stops ticking. That motehrfucker is a pussy, shooting children and women for no reason at all.
> 
> If they are gonna sentence him to death, then let the cunt suffer for a bit. An eye for an eye is what the law should be, none of this 'we have to be better than him'. Where does that even get us, or him, for instance?


I agree. They should bring back the electric chair for this guy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pera said:


> They're gonna kill him anyway. They should put him through as much pain as possible for thirty days until his heart stops ticking. That motehrfucker is a pussy, shooting children and women for no reason at all.
> 
> If they are gonna sentence him to death, then let the cunt suffer for a bit. An eye for an eye is what the law should be, none of this 'we have to be better than him'. Where does that even get us, or him, for instance?


And then they should torture and kill the people who tortured him, and on and on and on...


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

So the people who inject and position the needle to kill the inmates sentenced to death should receive the same fate also?

That makes a heap of sense.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

He looked really spaced out just now in court. Scumbag's probably just acting that way to help out the bullshit insane/mentally ill argument.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pera said:


> So the people who inject and position the needle to kill the inmates sentenced to death should receive the same fate also?
> 
> That makes a heap of sense.


This was your argument.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, an eye for an eye for someone who is CONVICTED. Not people doing their job.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chances are that you're a piece of shit as well if you're job is to torture people to death.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Not really. Could just throw him onto an island with no food or water. 

That'll learn him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, really. If you torture people for a living then you're a piece of shit.

And that will teach them what? Do you think these are sane people that actually will feel any remorse or anything towards those that they've hurt? Torturing them, living them rot on an island, prison, etc won't do anything to change these people or make them feel guilty about what they've done.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

So what is justifiable punishment then? Exactly. No matter what you do, they aint gonna learn anything.

Let em rot.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pera said:


> Not really. Could just throw him onto an island with no food or water.
> 
> That'll learn him.


What island is that, without food or water?

That'll learn him? That'll LEARN him? Quit while you're behind, son.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not everyones cup of tea obviously. Behind what exactly? Stating an opinion? 

Maybe a discussion forum isn't for you, champo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What if the convicted wasn't actually guilty of their crime?

The electric chair is a top 5 most sadistic invention of all time. Awful thing.

The 2nd Amendment is irrelevant in modern times because of the absurd disparity in firepower between the citizen and the military. It's still relevant for home defense. You'll probably never have to use lethal force protecting your home, but the option should be there.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> What if the convicted wasn't actually guilty of their crime?


That's clearly not the case in this situation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, I knew I should have said HYPOTHETICALLY. But I thought that was the obvious implication.


Oh and LC, one of your posts is greyed out like you've been banned from the thread. It's the one above "Tested". Not sure if you can see it gray or not.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

MrMister said:


> You'll probably never have to use lethal force protecting your home, but the option should be there.


The problem is, that people who cry that their second amendment rights are being threatened are the guys who want to own a multitude of automatic weapons. You dont need high-powered automatic and semi-auto weapons to protect your house, unless your house is being robbed by the 181st airborne.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Haha, yeah assault rifles should not be legal. Those are weapons of war. Shotguns and regular rifles do the job just fine.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

MrMister said:


> What if the convicted wasn't actually guilty of their crime?
> 
> The electric chair is a top 5 most sadistic invention of all time. Awful thing.
> 
> The 2nd Amendment is irrelevant in modern times because of the absurd disparity in firepower between the citizen and the military. It's still relevant for home defense. You'll probably never have to use lethal force protecting your home, but the option should be there.


I'd want it for clear cut cases like this one. Or the one where the gang bashed a disabled man to death and then put the photo's on Youtube. 

Obviously for a simple murder trial, I'd still like to see life in prison. But dog acts like this deserve the full punishment of torture.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What will torturing him accomplish AT ALL? Sadists everywhere.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What will torturing him accomplish AT ALL? Sadists everywhere.


What will any punishment accomplish at all? Nothing. So in that case, let him go free.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ehh, he would do it again? Please think before responding to my posts.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

It was sarcasm. You're not good at this, are you?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

At being stupid? No, I'm not.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Didn't pick sarcasm, lost on issue. Eh, I disagree.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Camoron said:


> The people that make the argument that we should have our right to own a weapon stripped from us generally tend to be the same people advocating against other potential rights/privacy infringements like the TSA or the Patriot act on the grounds of increased security at the expense of personal liberty.


lol wat? Most people who, as you say, want weapons stripped from people, are speaking about the stripping of semi-auto and automatic weapons. Every citizen has the right to bear arms, yes....but that right should stop at rifles, shotguns, and handguns. You should not be allowed to own a personal fucking arsenal of war-grade weapons to "protect your property"


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pera said:


> Didn't pick sarcasm, lost on issue. Eh, I disagree.


:connery

I asked what torture would accomplish. The answer? Nothing. It would accomplish nothing other than feed the self-righteous egos of sadists like you.

To which you responded



Pera said:


> What will any punishment accomplish at all? Nothing.


This is not _sarcasm_. This is WRONG. Wrong and stupid. Enjoy your wrong and stupid.



> So in that case, let him go free.


Wants killers tortured or set free. No in between. But wait...



Pera said:


> It was sarcasm.


:torres

schooled. go away.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you stupid, serious question?  The one post I used to set him free was sarcasm, the whole post. My views of torture earlier on were not sarcasm, and I never stated this. Wow, you are incredibly lost. 

Oh btw, you put my posts in reverse. So yep, UFail.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Not for nothing but you two arguing over sarcasm in a thread like this is a shame, take this "argument" out of this thread, the amount of disrepect for the vitims and families you are displaying is utterly disgusting and shameful.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, discussing sarcasm in a mass murder thread is disrespecting the victims. Sure thing kiddo.*

*Thoughts are with the families of the victims.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You're welcome, and don't call me kiddo I am not some lil kid and have some respect for the fallen and get some class while you're at it. The innocent people lost their lives and you feel it is proper to disrespect them by sarcasticly saying let their killer go, just totally classess


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Read my earlier posts, you'd know how I feel on the killer. You've obviously missed something as well.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Pera said:


> Read my earlier posts, you'd know how I feel on the killer. You've obviously missed something as well.


Didn't miss anything, that one post and subsequent arguement was enough for me, not dragging me into another argument, thanks


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CMWit said:


> Not for nothing but you two arguing over sarcasm in a thread like this is a shame, take this "argument" out of this thread, the amount of disrepect for the vitims and families you are displaying is utterly disgusting and shameful.


I don't think it is.

Edit: The majority of everyone in this thread who've done nothing but praise their own sense of right don't feel that important to me.

If one of the victims or their families tell me I'm being disrespectful, that has meaning. Your opinion on this is no different than mine.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Didn't miss anything, *that one post and subsequent arguement was enough for me*, not dragging me into another argument, thanks


Then you have missed something. Go back and have a read son.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pera calm down on the sons, champos, and crap like that. Most other threads, it doesn't matter and I don't care. In this one it does. Feathers are ruffled too easily here in relation to this topic.

Pretty silly argument too (the one about sarcasm). I'd prefer we move on from it. Thanks.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The fact that people are more concerned about the effect of their words & a need to be clear about the intent behind their posts is a sign that they're not desensitized, cavalier, assholes. Which, overall, is a sign that people still have some sense of decency when tragedies like these, occur. A damn good sign for this Forum, not to mention for people in general.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

Colorado theater shooting suspect makes first court appearance:

http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/23/justice/colorado-theater-shooting/index.html?npt=NP1


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> That's clearly not the case in this situation.


Actually it kinda is ... All the witnesses said they saw was a guy in full body armour and they just arretsed him in the car park.

I knw he is guilty, but i'm just saying have an open mind, there is a possibility of a 2nd man being involved so every single route should be investigated fully.

But they closed the case to the public so not like we will hear anything :rolleyes

I read an article by a body language expert who said that in court, Holmes displayed the signs of someone awaking from some sort of mental thing.

Either that or the guys trying to get off on insanity, he is certainly smart enough to.

Hope the scum gets hit by everything he has done. Physical torture is nothing compared to mental torture...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> The 2nd Amendment is irrelevant in modern times because of the absurd disparity in firepower between the citizen and the military. It's still relevant for home defense. You'll probably never have to use lethal force protecting your home, but the option should be there.


I think you greatly overestimate the importance of having a technological edge. Yes, in a protracted war an advanced military would win out eventually because they have much more firepower and more advanced weapons. If such a situation should ever occur, though, citizens would basically become guerilla fighters in urban environments. Unless the military were willing to carpet bomb every single civilian building, they'd be up against unknown insurgents all the time. Consider the difficulties the military has had in Iraq or Afghanistan facing down insurgents, none of whom are armed with any advanced weapons, now imagine it ten times worse because a lot more civilians would be armed. Such a military campaign would never even be considered as long as the populace is armed, so it would act as a deterrent.



Ziggler Mark said:


> lol wat? Most people who, as you say, want weapons stripped from people, are speaking about the stripping of semi-auto and automatic weapons. Every citizen has the right to bear arms, yes....but that right should stop at rifles, shotguns, and handguns. You should not be allowed to own a personal fucking arsenal of war-grade weapons to "protect your property"


Then perhaps they should be more specific instead of saying things like "abolish the second amendment"? You realize there was an assault weapon ban in place from 1994 to 2004. It had no discernible impact on crime because most guns used in gun crimes are not assault weapons. Most of the people that own assault weapons just like to fire them at the shooting range. I would be all for banning assault rifles from being kept at home (i.e. make people keep them in storage lockers at federally approved shooting ranges, etc.) because there is no reason to keep them at home, but a ban on assault weapons in general has already been done and didn't really have a positive or negative effect, so why ban them outright?

Handguns are the root of gun crime. If you want to decrease gun crime, make hand guns more difficult to acquire. Even then I doubt the effect would be very potent, because as previously stated, around 80% of the guns used in gun crimes are acquired illegally.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

X3iE said:


> Colorado theater shooting suspect makes first court appearance:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/23/justice/colorado-theater-shooting/index.html?npt=NP1


He looked very dazed and despondent. I don't know if he was just tired, trying to take his mind from reality, building an insanity defense, or a combo of the three. Very strange individual.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The shooter:


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> The shooter:


So he did have orange hair. What was the pic of him that's been all over the news from? I thought it was a mug shot because it looked like he was wearing orange, but it must not have been.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Camoron said:


> So he did have orange hair. What was the pic of him that's been all over the news from? I thought it was a mug shot because it looked like he was wearing orange, but it must not have been.


This is the mug shot



Spoiler: Holmes


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

He must've mixed up Joker with Ronald McDonald.

I really wonder why he admitted to the cops that there were booby traps. That doesn't really comply with the rest of the story.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Obviously planned the attack for months, not buying his act in the courtroom at all. He's a smart guy, just trying to save himself with an insanity defense. 

If Colorado doesn't execute this guy there's no reason for them to even have the death penalty. Nobody will take it seriously. If they don't execute a guy that killed twelve people and injured nearly 60 others, who WILL they execute?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I read somewhere that the last person Colorado executed was in the late 70s.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I am sick of watching Obama (or any high power politician) wearing suits to something like this.
> If he really cared, he would just wear casual clothes. I truly hate when politicians act like they are better than us.:no:


this is the most retarded thing posted in this thread and that includes the sick fuck who found it amusing.



Camoron said:


> The people that make the argument that we should have our right to own a weapon stripped from us generally tend to be the same people advocating against other potential rights/privacy infringements like the TSA or the Patriot act on the grounds of increased security at the expense of personal liberty. While I do not own nor have I ever fired a gun, I just don't see the difference between such things. Taking away our right to self defense, whether against a threat foreign or domestic, just seems like another clear cut case of stamping out personal liberties in the name of security. You may say it has no relevance in the modern world, but surely having more personal rights is better than having less? If my country was ever invaded by another, or if someone ever attempted to overthrow our legal government or institute some sort of Orwellian police state (neither of which I hope ever happens), I for one would be damn glad to have all the ******** and hunters.
> 
> So no, I would not be okay with abolishing gun ownership entirely. More regulations over guns? I am okay with that.





THEBIGMAN212 said:


> So you expect people to just give up guns? I personally don't but how would the government look seizing guns from people? That would be grounds for revolution. Even if your opinion is that it has no modern world relevance, your opinion is not enough to overturn the Constitution.
> 
> Except if you're in the Supreme Court.


I didn't say it should be abolished, i said it has no modern day relevance. 

It should however be far more regulated than it is now. Look at the Virginia Tech incident as one case example. The guy was a selective mute, he has a ton of issues, wrote a few disturbing plays for his degree yet he was able to legally purchase 2 handguns by simply omitting details of him going to psychologists. How is that possible? By all accounts of the guy, he was weird, he was a stalker, he basically wasn't a functioning member of society and yet he was able to gain access to guns. 

Look at this case, the suspects mother had no doubts of his guilt. Clearly these people give off warning signs, yet they are easily able to obtain weapons. it simply shouldn't happen. 



Heavenly Invader said:


> The 2nd amendment should stay active. One bad apple shouldn't spoil the rest.


One bad apple? Cmon son, this kind of crime, while not widespread, is getting more and more common. Viginia Tech and Columbine are 2 very high profile occasions, not to mention all of the other gun crime in your country.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

What a prick!
what a loser, who is he fooling? He's not insane. Knowing this stupid legal system, they will probably label him as insane and avoid the death penalty. Felt like punching my TV screen when the news showed him in court.

Absolutely disgusting! :no:

Any news on the injured? They should be the one's getting news coverage not the bastard. Hopefully we don't get any more deaths.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Man, just looking at that photo of him in court my blood started to boil. I dunno how lawyers can sit next to people like that and not beat the living shit out of them, let alone try to be on their side.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kaneanite said:


> Man, just looking at that photo of him in court my blood started to boil. I dunno how lawyers can sit next to people like that and not beat the living shit out of them, let alone try to be on their side.


$$$ and lawyers are scumbags in general.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Kaneanite said:


> I dunno how lawyers can sit next to people like that and not beat the living shit out of them, let alone try to be on their side.


Because law is business, and business is good. It's so easy to man up in front of your PC.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Kaneanite said:


> Man, just looking at that photo of him in court my blood started to boil. I dunno how lawyers can sit next to people like that and not beat the living shit out of them, let alone try to be on their side.


Lawyers don't care what happened or who their defending as long as they their pockets are full of cash then they will defend anyone. 

reading a few articles on different news sites, they all think he is 'insane'. Are they serious?
They must be the insane ones to think that this guy is insane. How can they not see him trying too hard! He's trying too hard to act insane that he looks fucking stupid. No one outside the media is buying it! Also TMZ should stop fucking posting articles about this story! Just because he committed the crime during the batman movie, doesn't mean it's 'Entertainment' news.

Also say he gets the death penalty, is it possible for him to be killed via electric chair or not?


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

JoeRulz said:


> Because law is business, and business is good. *It's so easy to man up in front of your PC.*


Is that supposed to be aimed at me?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

was the lawyer a public defender or his own?

its ethically a very bizarre area. I fully support the process of trial and law and order, when your client is someone like this, its just bizarre how you could defend someone like this

then again, someone might see this high profile case as a way to boost their career, win or lose


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Death... by exile.


But yea there is no way he should be declared insane.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The whole thing actually reminds me of a comic i once read, joker related too

Joker said he was insane, but damian called him out on it. He said Joker isnt as crazy as he appears to be. he isnt an agent of chaos because of the control he has. Insanity isnt planning on killing a room full of people, insanity is not being able to control your going to the bathroom

he's probably not insane, but its safe to say something isnt right in his head


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

redeadening said:


> The whole thing actually reminds me of a comic i once read, joker related too
> 
> Joker said he was insane, but damian called him out on it. He said Joker isnt as crazy as he appears to be. he isnt an agent of chaos because of the control he has. Insanity isnt planning on killing a room full of people, insanity is not being able to control your going to the bathroom
> 
> he's probably not insane, but its safe to say something isnt right in his head


From the old pictures of him (say when he was in high school), he doesn't look like a bad person at all. In fact he looks A grade student. Maybe he was bullied a lot (since he was kind of a nerd) which led him to have some sort of anger to society thus committing this horrible crime.

Or 

He could have mixed with the wrong crowd.

I'm leaning more towards my first theory, but who knows! 

If they do decide to give him the death penalty then I think they should allow him to explain his motives for this attack. It would be better for the victims families if they at least knew why he did this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Lawyers don't care what happened or who their defending as long as they their pockets are full of cash then they will defend anyone.
> 
> reading a few articles on different news sites, they all think he is 'insane'. Are they serious?
> They must be the insane ones to think that this guy is insane. How can they not see him trying too hard! He's trying too hard to act insane that he looks fucking stupid. No one outside the media is buying it! Also TMZ should stop fucking posting articles about this story! Just because he committed the crime during the batman movie, doesn't mean it's 'Entertainment' news.
> ...


Depends on what you consider insane. Insanity covers a broad spectrum of things. Personally i believe he is mentally ill, which in a social or informal setting you're likely to describe as being mental or insane. Legally, does he have psychosis? is he mentally ill? How would you know at all? 

Now in Colorado to mount a defense based on insanity it is up to the state to put forth a case that he was not insane, rather than the defendant to put forward one that he is/was insane. Now from a legal standpoint that makes this guy more likely to go with that defense however despite telling police that he was the joker and whatnot, he also told them his house was booby trapped. That really undermines any insanity case.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The insanity defense is stupid. Every person who commits a crime has some sort of mental issues yet many of them still go to jail. If someone is "insane" why waste time and money trying to rehabilitate them after they break the law?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

mentally ill =/= insane


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Insanity has differant definitions depending if it is being used is a medical field or a legal one, at least in the UK it does.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> mentally ill =/= insane


Who cares? If you commit a crime you should go to jail regardless of psychological issues.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So if your actions are beyond your control, you should get punished?

that seems fair

shoot, why not round up all mentally ill people and shoot them before they commit crimes

There is no unit to measure sanity


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> Who cares? If you commit a crime you should go to jail regardless of psychological issues.


yes but you can't kill someone for being insane (i'm talking proper, cannot distinguish between right or wrong insanity). In this instance though, the guy had a plan, spent months developing it, surrendered and told them about bobby trapping his appartment which are all characteristics of someone in control and not insane.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

redeadening said:


> So if your actions are beyond your control, you should get punished?
> 
> that seems fair
> 
> ...


I don't know why you're being facetious for a serious situation like this but obviously if someone has some psychological problem but hasn't committed a crime yet then they shouldn't be thrown in jail. 

Usually there are some hints or signs that a person is unable to differentiate between right and wrong. At that point, the parents or friends should get that person institutionalized before they become a detriment to society. If someone doesn't have any control over their actions and they commit a crime, they should still go to jail.

You said yourself that's their no unit to measure sanity which means that psychological issues shouldn't prevent people from going to jail or getting the death penalty. 





Rush said:


> yes but you can't kill someone for being insane (i'm talking proper, cannot distinguish between right or wrong insanity). In this instance though, the guy had a plan, spent months developing it, surrendered and told them about bobby trapping his appartment which are all characteristics of someone in control and not insane.


If someone is considered "insane", they should still get the death penalty if the circumstances warrant it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> Usually there are some hints or signs that a person is unable to differentiate between right and wrong.


This is where your argument falls.

Just admit that you wish this situation would be dealt with the way _you_ want it to be dealt with and leave it at that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> This is where your argument falls.
> 
> Just admit that you wish this situation would be dealt with the way _you_ want it to be dealt with and leave it at that.


I said usually not always. The bottom line is that sane people don't commit crimes. People with psychological issues commit crimes and those people should be sent to jail. Why is that even up for debate? Why should we care about a criminal's psychological issues after someone is killed? At that point, they're a detriment to society. To conclude, I'm right about this and the laws should change.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dammit, i cant remember which dystopian future is the one where all undesirables to society are eliminated

and yes, there are a ton of people who kill and are fully aware of their actions morally


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

redeadening said:


> and yes, there are a ton of people who kill and are fully aware of their actions morally


Fully aware? If someone has a warped sense of morality they should still go to jail. A warped sense of morality is linked to psychological issues. Most people in society believe that murder is wrong.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i mean not all killers are mentally ill

some just do it because theyre selfish, or for a variety of reasons

honestly, this is why i believe all major crimes and punishments should be decided on a case to case basis


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

redeadening said:


> i mean not all killers are mentally ill


Yes they are. No regular person is mentally capable of killing someone else.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what about war

or the police


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

redeadening said:


> what about war


There is a clear difference between killing in war and a murder between citizens in a non-military/non-wartime environment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> You said yourself that's their no unit to measure sanity which means that psychological issues shouldn't prevent people from going to jail or getting the death penalty.


Yes because you're either insane or not. There is no degree of insanity, from a legal perspective.



> If someone is considered "insane", they should still get the death penalty if the circumstances warrant it.


No, if someone is considered insane then they should be locked up in a padded room. This guy isn't insane, but there are others who legitimately have no control and no discernible ability to distinguish right from wrong.



kobra860 said:


> I said usually not always. The bottom line is that sane people don't commit crimes. People with psychological issues commit crimes and those people should be sent to jail. Why is that even up for debate? Why should we care about a criminal's psychological issues after someone is killed? At that point, they're a detriment to society. To conclude, I'm right about this and the laws should change.


what? No sane people commit crimes? Are you naive or just stupid? Sane people commit crimes all the time. Even if you meant murder when saying crime, there are still plenty of sane people that commit murder.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wait, so you think that anyone who can kill is clearly not sane, but you want to kill criminals?

are you trying to imply something?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

redeadening said:


> wait, so you think that anyone who can kill is clearly not sane, but you want to kill criminals?
> 
> are you trying to imply something?


I never said that. I'm not a supporter of the death penalty. However, for an act as heinous as the Colorado shooting, the death penalty should be considered. 



Rush said:


> No, if someone is considered insane then they should be locked up in a padded room. This guy isn't insane, but there are others who legitimately have no control and no discernible ability to distinguish right from wrong.


What good will that do? Put them in jail with the other criminals. If you can't differentiate between right and wrong then you should go to jail. Many of the people in jail have had prior run-ins with the law.




> what? No sane people commit crimes? Are you naive or just stupid? Sane people commit crimes all the time. Even if you meant murder when saying crime, there are still plenty of sane people that commit murder.


Sane people don't commit murder. Like I said most people can't commit violent acts such as murder because most people know that it is wrong. For crimes, I'm talking about acts that directly affect another person in a negative way (i.e. rape, murder, molestation, robbery). Obviously someone who gets a parking ticket won't be considered mentally unstable.

Like I said earlier, why should we care about someone's psychological issues after they negatively affect another person?

How can you say that someone is still sane after they commit a violent act? They clearly aren't.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> What good will that do? Put them in jail with the other criminals. If you can't differentiate between right and wrong then you should go to jail. Many of the people in jail have had prior run-ins with the law.


I didn't say they shouldn;t be punished, i said you can't give them the death penalty.



> Sane people don't commit murder. Like I said most people can't commit violent acts such as murder because most people know that it is wrong. For crimes, I'm talking about acts that directly affect another person in a negative way (i.e. rape, murder, molestation, robbery). Obviously someone who gets a parking ticket won't be considered mentally unstable.


Sane people don't commit murder? Are you calling every gangbanger insane? A loan shark who beats up a bloke for not paying him his money is insane? A robber who steals to help themselves get fed is insane? 

Do you have any concept of what insanity is or are you just being incrediably blasé with it? People commit crime, violent crimes, hate crimes out of self interest or revenge. That doesn;t make them insane.

Drunk driving, affects people in a negative way. Are all drunk drivers insane?



> Like I said earlier, why should we care about someone's psychological issues after they negatively affect another person?
> 
> How can you say that someone is still sane after they commit a violent act? They clearly aren't.


Just because someone commits a violent act doesn't mean they're insane. If you get into a fight, hit the guy, he gets injured. Does that make you insane? Course it fucking doesn't.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> Most people in society believe that murder is wrong.


So they are right?

Edit: 



kobra860 said:


> How can you say that someone is still sane after they commit a violent act? They clearly aren't.


How about butchers slaughtering animals? Insane folk?

Edit 2:



kobra860 said:


> If you can't differentiate between right and wrong then you should go to jail.


Give it a rest.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> Sane people don't commit murder? Are you calling every gangbanger insane? A loan shark who beats up a bloke for not paying him his money is insane? A robber who steals to help themselves get fed is insane?


Yes they are insane. Anyone who victimizes others has psychological issues. 




> People commit crime, violent crimes, hate crimes out of self interest or revenge. That doesn;t make them insane.


Yes those people have psychological issues. No regular person would do any of those things regardless of the reason.



> Drunk driving, affects people in a negative way. Are all drunk drivers insane?


Drunk drivers are the scum of the earth. Anyone who drinks alcohol in excess has psychological issues. 




> Just because someone commits a violent act doesn't mean they're insane. If you get into a fight, hit the guy, he gets injured. Does that make you insane? Course it fucking doesn't.


Obviously self-defense is considered a valid defense in court. We're talking about the insanity defense.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Having psychological issues doesn't make you insane. So i guess you've answered my questions for me, you have no idea what insanity is.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> Having psychological issues doesn't make you insane. So i guess you've answered my questions for me, you have no idea what insanity is.


The definition of sane: having or showing reason, sound judgment, or good sense

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sane?s=t

People who are insane don't show reason or good sense. Committing a violent crime clearly doesn't display good reason. People with sound judgment know that committing a murder is morally wrong and will lead to jail. 

Psychological issues and insanity are both associated with mental health.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats not the medical definition nor the legal definition of insanity (i'm fully aware you have the dictionary for sane, but thats irrelevent here). 

But to appease you and using that defintion take this for an example. You lend money to people, they have to pay you back before a certain date as per the terms of your agreement. This time arrives, he shows up without the allotted money. You, not wanting to be seen as an easy mark, smack him in the head a few times. Tell him that he has to have the money or they'll kill him. 

So in that sense, 1) Its a violent crime (the assault), and 2) Its providing sound judgement and business sense. Granted that your business isn't legal, its still a valid case of a violent crime being committed by someone who is sane.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure why kobra is suggesting that people who are insane should be executed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

GOON said:


> Not sure why kobra is suggesting that people who are insane should be executed.


I never suggested that. I was speaking in the context of the Colorado shooter. The insanity defense shouldn't be a reason for why he can't get the death penalty. 99% of the time I'm against the death penalty but in a situation like this it should be considered.



Rush said:


> Thats not the medical definition nor the legal definition of insanity (i'm fully aware you have the dictionary for sane, but thats irrelevent here).


This is an argument over semantics. All the definitions point to someone who is a detriment to society because they can't control themselves. That sounds like people who go to jail. Jail is created for people who hurt others and can't control themselves.



> You lend money to people, they have to pay you back before a certain date as per the terms of your agreement. This time arrives, he shows up without the allotted money. You, not wanting to be seen as an easy mark, smack him in the head a few times. Tell him that he has to have the money or they'll kill him.


Killing someone just because they don't pay you back? You don't think that's crazy?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what youre saying is, is that anyone who does anything remotely wrong, is insane and needs to put in jail or killed

because, honestly thats the vibe im getting


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The colorado shooter is not insane. He should be eligable for the death penalty. However those who are truly insane, should not be. That is the point here. Having psychological issues is not what insanity is, especially in a legal sense.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> I never suggested that. I was speaking in the context of the Colorado shooter. The insanity defense shouldn't be a reason for why he can't get the death penalty. 99% of the time I'm against the death penalty but in a situation like this it should be considered.


Hypothetically, let's say that he is proven to be insane. Do you still want him executed even if he was insane?

Also, let's say that I steal a bag of skittles from a gas station. Am I insane? Should I be jailed?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

redeadening said:


> what youre saying is, is that anyone who does anything remotely wrong, is insane and needs to put in jail or killed


You call murder "remotely wrong"?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You said even drinking while driving is someone who huge psychological issues!

Thats not psychological issues, thats being a dumbass


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

GOON said:


> Hypothetically, let's say that he is proven to be insane. Do you still want him executed even if he was insane?


Timothy McVeigh got the death penalty and he obviously wasn't mentally stable so why not the Colorado shooter?




> Also, let's say that I steal a bag of skittles from a gas station. Am I insane? Should I be jailed?


Yes. Anyone who jeopardizes his freedom for a $1.50 bag of Skittles clearly doesn't have good judgment.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone who is studying in neuroscience is clearly no idiot. It'll definitely be difficult for them to conjure to a case of insanity.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Yes. Anyone who jeopardizes his freedom for a $1.50 bag of Skittles clearly doesn't have good judgment.


So I'm clinically insane for stealing a bag of Skittles? Should I be committed to an insane asylum because of this?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

redeadening said:


> You said even drinking while driving is someone who huge psychological issues!
> 
> Thats not psychological issues, thats being a dumbass


Someone who drinks to the point of being legally drunk has some issues. What's the benefit of being inebriated and not remembering what you did the night before? 



GOON said:


> So I'm clinically insane for stealing a bag of Skittles? Should I be committed to an insane asylum because of this?


Yes because it's not showing good judgment. Stealing is wrong and almost everyone knows that. You should go to jail which has been my main point all along.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Yes because it's not showing good judgment. Stealing is wrong and everyone knows that. You should go to jail which has been my main point all along.


So the people who steal food to survive are clinically insane?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So the people who steal food to survive are clinically insane?


Are they any different from the guy who shoots and kills some stranger because he wants his wallet? They're both in the same category.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> Timothy McVeigh got the death penalty and he obviously wasn't mentally stable so why not the Colorado shooter?


He wasn't insane. What part of this do you not understand? Commiting crimes does not make you insane.

Kobra, you have proven beyond a reasonably doubt that you're a complete idiot. Just stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> He wasn't insane. What part of this do you not understand? Commiting crimes does not make you insane.


Committing violent crimes or crimes that negatively affect others? Yes it does. 

And you're one to call people names when you think it's normal for someone to beat up someone else or kill someone else just for not paying them back.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't think its normal, but they're not insane. You clearly have no fucking clue of what insanity is.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> I don't think its normal, but they're not insane. You clearly have no fucking clue of what insanity is.


Actually you're the one who doesn't understand it because all of your counterexamples have been awful.

Sane people don't kill or hurt others unless it's self-defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't flame peole Rush.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ I call a spade, a spade and i call an idiot an idiot. I can't help it if he's an idiot.



kobra860 said:


> Actually you're the one who doesn't understand it because all of your counterexamples have been awful.


Um no, my counter examples have been situations where people have committed violent crimes with good reason and judgement. You on the other hand have produced absolutely nothing to signify that you understand what insanity means in either a legal or medical setting.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

So let me get this straight here. Kobra would have people institutionalized for the following:

-Stealing a bag of Skittles.
-Beating someone up.
-Stealing a one dollar bill.
-Smoking a blunt.
-Driving Drunk.

These are all crimes and according to Kobra, you must be insane to commit a crime. In conclusion, is it safe to say that people should be committed to an asylum for doing any of the five acts I listed above?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't care. Don't do it in this section.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> Um no, my counter examples have been situations where people have committed violent crimes with good reason and judgement.


So you think it's OK to commit crimes as long as people have a good reason to do it? If an "insane" person says that a unicorn told him to kill a bunch of people, he shouldn't go to jail? Who cares about the reason for doing a crime? A crime was still committed. 



> You on the other hand have produced absolutely nothing to signify that you understand what insanity means in either a legal or medical setting.


http://definitions.uslegal.com/i/insanity/

"Insanity is a mental illness of such a severe nature that a person cannot distinguish fantasy from reality, cannot manage his/her own affairs, or is subject to uncontrollable impulsive behavior."

I think that killing someone when it isn't self-defense is impulsive behavior. Most of the people in jail got in there for impulsive behavior that couldn't be controlled. Examples are robbery, murder, or rape. That sounds like "insanity".



Rush said:


> ^ I call a spade, a spade and i call an idiot an idiot. I can't help it if he's an idiot.


So someone is an idiot for having a different opinion that has some validity to it. That's really mature.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

kobra, the key to insanity isn't that it's impulsive it's that it can't be controlled. It's a compulsion that rules a person's actions. Very few people are like this. That and they don't perceive reality the way most people do.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> kobra, the key to insanity isn't that it's impulsive it's that it can't be controlled. It's a compulsion that rules a person's actions. Very few people are like this.


If that's true then why are there numerous people in jail who have had frequent run-ins with the law? If they got arrested once, shouldn't that be enough for the person to stop breaking the law?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Are you kidding me? Have you read anything? I said that they should be in jail but insane people should not be up for the death sentence. How can i dumb this down for you? 

This guy didnt act on impulse, he planned, he plotted , he is not insane.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> If that's true then why are there numerous people in jail who have had frequent run-ins with the law? If they got arrested once, shouldn't that be enough for the person to stop breaking the law?


Dude, that's a totally different complex issue that we don't need to get into.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> I said that they should be in jail but insane people should not be up for the death sentence.


Seriously? I don't even support the death penalty. Why even claim that he's hypothetically insane if it won't even be applied to this case? 

My whole point was that criminal activity is linked to insanity because it is impulsive uncontrollable behavior. I said that people who commit a crime and go to court should still go to jail whether they're insane or not.



GOON said:


> So let me get this straight here. Kobra would have people institutionalized for the following:
> 
> -Stealing a bag of Skittles.
> -Beating someone up.
> ...


I hate to break it to you but all those things are against the law so it wouldn't be a complete shock if someone went to jail for any of those things.



MrMister said:


> Dude, that's a totally different complex issue that we don't need to get into.


Why not? It fits the "legal" definition of insanity.

I understand that the legal system is biased and targets certain people but I'm talking about the people who clearly committed the crimes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah it has nothing to do with insanity. Most people don't communicate with phantoms and can actually decide to do other things than commit crimes. They just choose to continue to commit crimes because jail isn't that big of a deterrent and jail isn't actually that much worse than their life in poverty. But yeah, that's about as much as I'll get into that. It's a different can of worms.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Because the defense's only option, aside from pleaing guilty is to plead insanity.

No, what you originally said was that psychological issues = insanity, and that comitting any crimes = insanity which is blatently wrong. Just because you commit a crime does not make you insane.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> They just choose to continue to commit crimes because jail isn't that big of a deterrent and jail isn't actually that much worse than their life in poverty.



That still falls under insanity.

http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/insanity

"mental illness of such a severe nature that a person cannot distinguish fantasy from reality, cannot conduct her/his affairs due to *psychosis*"

psychosis - Psychosis is a loss of contact with reality that usually includes:

False beliefs about what is taking place or who one is (delusions)

It would be delusional for someone to think that it is safer to be in a place where men have to worry about being raped or murdered than it is in the real world. Besides those people make up a small percentage of the prisoners.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> I hate to break it to you but all those things are against the law so it wouldn't be a complete shock if someone went to jail for any of those things.


I know they're all against the law but you said people who break the law are insane and insane people are institutionalized. Should someone be declared insane and institutionalized for any of the five things I listed above?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Which includes robbing to feed a hungry man etc. Again i'll restate it for you *committing crimes =\= insanity*

Again you are being too naive. If you're out on the streets struggling to survive, jail isnt much of a deterrant. 3 meals a day and a roof over their head is sometimes better than what they have. Making a poor choice also doesnt make someone insane.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> That still falls under insanity.
> 
> http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/insanity
> 
> ...


No to all that. They understand that they're either in prison or out of prison. An insane person would perceive themselves to be in an environment or situation that doesn't actually exist.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> Which includes robbing to feed a hungry man etc. Again i'll restate it for you *committing crimes =\= insanity*


"psychosis - Psychosis is a loss of contact with reality that usually includes:

False beliefs about what is taking place or who one is (delusions)"

Example: someone who says that it's OK to steal from someone else because they are hungry. 




> Again you are being too naive. If you're out on the streets struggling to survive, jail isnt much of a deterrant. 3 meals a day and a roof over their head is sometimes better than what they have. Making a poor choice also doesnt make someone insane.



Uncontrollable impulsive behavior = poor judgment which equals poor choices. That adds up to insanity.



MrMister said:


> No to all that. They understand that they're either in prison or out of prison. An insane person would perceive themselves to be in an environment or situation that doesn't actually exist.


Actually my point is correct. Insanity isn't just limited to hallucinations. In fact, hallucinations were never part of the discussion.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No again. Uncontrollable means they have NO CHOICE. They're compelled to do what they do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That isnt delusional. That isn't even close to what a delusion is. If they dont steal they die thus it would be delusional for them to think that by doing nothing they'll be okay. Or that he's robin hood taking food from the fat to feed the skinny. That would be a delusion. 

That also isnt psychosis. Stealing to feed yourself while you are staving isnt being psychotic.

That does not add up to insanity. Uncontrollable impulses are just that, you literally cannot control yourself. There is no making a judgement, you lose control of your actions. Thats true insanity.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> No again. Uncontrollable means they have NO CHOICE. They're compelled to do what they do.


Or uncontrollable meaning that they can't stop due to their "perceived" circumstances which ties into delusion.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> Or uncontrollable meaning that they can't stop due to their "perceived" circumstances which ties into delusion.


You're finally getting closer to what insanity means. Congratulations good sir.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

going to jail for stealing a bag of skittles? kobra seems to have no concept of misdemeanors and felonies. insane people don't deserve the death penalty, but this guy clearly isn't insane so i don't see that being the case. 

insane people belong in mental homes before they even get the opportunity to commit crimes which basically don't exist in this country anymore which is why the majority of them are homeless on the streets.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> You're finally getting closer to what insanity means. Congratulations good sir.


Which proves my point about how everyone can make up "obstacles" to justify breaking the law which is why insanity and violent crime are connected.



Rush said:


> If they dont steal they die thus it would be delusional for them to think that by doing nothing they'll be okay.


But then again someone who gets in that type of situation to begin with clearly made some bad decisions and was deluded. Someone who dropped out of high school and expected to have a sustainable quality of life would be delusional. Which leads to the need to steal for food due to the previous delusion. 



> That also isnt psychosis. Stealing to feed yourself while you are staving isnt being psychotic.


You're acting like the people in the hood are completely homeless. Let's not exaggerate the situation. We know that it's bad but there are government programs to assist people in those bad situations. Of course what they get is paltry but you won't see any people with bloated stomachs due to malnutrition.



> Uncontrollable impulses are just that, you literally cannot control yourself. There is no making a judgement, you lose control of your actions. Thats true insanity.


Impulse usually is linked to irrational behavior. If someone knows that stealing is wrong but they steal and run away, they already knew that they did a bad thing but didn't control their impulses and committed the crime anyway. That's a sign of not controlling oneself.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If you know that you did something wrong then you are not insane. This goes right back to the start of this argument. Insane people have no ability to distinguish right from wrong.

Knowing something is wrong and doing it anyway is impulsive but its not uncontrollable. We're talking seriously unable to understand what the fuck they're doing. Its why insanity is hard to prove.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Insane people aren't making shit up intentionally. To them, what they experience is reality. It's not a willfully created fantasy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't even think knowing right from wrong has to do with it. I'm not a legal expert, but what I heard from the legal experts I've seen on TV is, in order to be found insane you have to think you're brushing your teeth when really you're committing murder or something in order to be found insane.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rush said:


> If you know that you did something wrong then you are not insane.


But if you still do it and don't make up for it in some way then you are. 




> This goes right back to the start of this argument. Insane people have no ability to distinguish right from wrong.


But how will anyone know unless they say it themselves? Even if someone says it, how can anyone believe them? If someone steals something and doesn't run away that doesn't necessarily mean that they don't think they did wrong. They may have a weapon of some sort to stop anyone who challenges them. 




> Knowing something is wrong and doing it anyway is impulsive but its not uncontrollable.


Impulse is involuntary. It can't really be controlled. To the insane, they never question irrational decisions because they have a justification.



> We're talking seriously unable to understand what the fuck they're doing. Its why insanity is hard to prove.


Which has been my point all along for why it's a ridiculous defense. Anyone could argue for insanity after committing a crime. Normal sane people don't commit violent crimes


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

There could be a number of reasons why the guy did it. He could have done it because he is a socially awkward guy who doesn't have a lot of friends and was bullied most of his life. Maybe he couldn't handle the loneliness and abuse so he snapped. Also the possibility that he is a sociopath and did it because he wanted to be famous and be glorified by the media (Which is happening). I doubt he was insane though, they act more off of impulse and emotion than logic and well thought out plans.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Christian 'THE GOAT' Bale visiting the survivors.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Egame beat me too it. Just saw those pictures. Guy is allegedly a bit of a douche IRL but thats a cool thing for him to do.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

How DARE you say a bad word about Hollywood Hunk Christian Bale.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm just relaying what i've heard from the media. I couldn't care less if hes an asshole or not.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Almost everything negative I've heard of Christian Bale has come from when he's on set. Apparently he has a very short fuse will also demand scenes be done over and over multiple times until they are perfect while pissing everyone else off. 

Professionalism I can admire. 

He's still GOAT to me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I guess his former agent or assistant just wrote a tell all book about him and how much of a paranoid pain in the ass he is. Supposedly he is in particular jealous of DiCaprio for getting some roles he wanted.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

All the bad press came when he was playing John Connor. Its forgivable, because come on he's trying to take down Skynet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Striketeam said:


> There could be a number of reasons why the guy did it. He could have done it because he is a socially awkward guy who doesn't have a lot of friends and was bullied most of his life. Maybe he couldn't handle the loneliness and abuse so he snapped. Also the possibility that he is a sociopath and did it because he wanted to be famous and be glorified by the media (Which is happening). I doubt he was insane though, they act more off of impulse and emotion than logic and well thought out plans.


*I don't buy him being insane either. Too much planning went into this. Booby-trapping his place and all that. He knew exactly what he was doing.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bale shoulda visited them in costume


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Stupid American gun laws.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

What does him being insane have to do with planning?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Striker said:


> What does him being insane have to do with planning?


*Well for him to be found not guilty do to insanity the lawyer has to prove that he had no clue what he was doing. He didn't realize that his actions would hurt anyone. But that can't be proven if the guy meticulously planned this. Is he mentally ill? Of course...but he's not legally insane in my opinion so I don't think he'll get off with that defense. 

It's really the difference between going to prison for the rest of his life or going to a mental hospital. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In Randall P. McMurphy we trust.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> But if you still do it and don't make up for it in some way then you are.





> Which has been my point all along for why it's a ridiculous defense. Anyone could argue for insanity after committing a crime. Normal sane people don't commit violent crimes


This is getting fucking ridiculous. Just because you commit a violent crime doesn't make you insane. How are you not undertsanding that? jesus fucking christ.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

He was a PhD student studying in neuroscience. He has all the research and education to know how to act and feign insanity to get off on a plea of being insane.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah but how the fuck can someone insane even be in a PhD program for neuroscience or build a bunch of fucking bombs in their apartment? i'd picture insane people acting more like they're on bathsalts or something.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

will94 said:


> He was a PhD student studying in neuroscience. He has all the research and education to know how to act and feign insanity to get off on a plea of being insane.


except this isnt an issue of a comic book

i sincerely hope he has a better excuse and defence than insanity, because nobody would actually believe this garbage


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

There is no other option for him to use an insanty defense. He could plead guilty, not guilty, or plead insanity. Now pleading guilty isn't a defense, its an admission of guilt. If he pleads not guilty he has to prove it wasn't him doing the shooting and considering he was found outside the cinema in full body armor, and everything else renders that a virtually impossible argument. Only option he has is to plead insanity.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rush said:


> This is getting fucking ridiculous. Just because you commit a violent crime doesn't make you insane. How are you not undertsanding that? jesus fucking christ.


*I think he's confusing what the legal definition of insanity is when it comes to a criminal case. 

The guy is clearly mentally ill but he's not legally insane. I think kobra is simply confusing that and assuming you get off with things if you're mentally ill and that's simply not true. 

If he has any chance of getting off on an insane defense his lawyer would have to convince a jury that he didn't know what he was doing at the time he did it. And of course that's absolutely absurd. It's kinda clear he planned this out and legally insane people do not do that. 

*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yes, i know he has no idea what insanity means. That was covered quite clearly.... 

Actually in Colorado i think the onus is on the prosecution to prove he wasn't insane, rather than how it is in most states. but they also have some impulse test which is apprently a good measure for it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Plus they have his meticulous planning which totally goes against what insane means lol I don't see an insanity defense having a shot. He should just cop a plea deal that doesn't mean the death penalty. I don't see how he gets out of this without spending the rest of his pathetic life in prison. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i hope he pleads guilty, and saves everyone the trouble.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Plus they have his meticulous planning which totally goes against what insane means lol I don't see an insanity defense having a shot. He should just cop a plea deal that doesn't mean the death penalty. I don't see how he gets out of this without spending the rest of his pathetic life in prison. *


Yep, all the planning, plus telling the police he had booby trapped his apartment. 

Really hope he just pleads guilty.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> The guy is clearly mentally ill but he's not legally insane. I think kobra is simply confusing that and assuming you get off with things if you're mentally ill and that's simply not true.
> 
> *


I never said that people who plead insanity just get to go home. I just think that they should go to a regular jail with the general population just like the other criminals instead of getting therapy. And for the record, I didn't confuse anything. I showed the legal definition of insanity and explained why my points are still correct.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

scrilla said:


> yeah but how the fuck can someone insane even be in a PhD program for neuroscience or build a bunch of fucking bombs in their apartment? i'd picture insane people acting more like they're on bathsalts or something.


My thoughts exactly. The insanity plea is majorly flawed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> I never said that people who plead insanity just get to go home. I just think that they should go to a regular jail with the general population just like the other criminals instead of getting therapy. And for the record, I didn't confuse anything. I showed the legal definition of insanity and explained why my points are still correct.


*Your points aren't correct though. You said normal, sane people don't commit violent crimes and that's simply untrue. Most people that commit violent crimes aren't insane at all and that's where you are getting confused. All insane people are mentally ill but not all mentally ill people are insane. *


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Hades1313 said:


> It's not as easy as banning guns, but clearly countries with more strict gun laws have far less gun deaths, so that will help.
> 
> Obviously this problem can never be totally solved, but something has to be done.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_South_Africa

More strict than the U.S. 

1/7 the number of guns per capita.

7 times the number of gun-related deaths per capita.

It's primarily a socioeconomic issue. Period. Gun crimes in most parts of the U.S. are probably pretty close to other first world nations, but then you have areas of extreme poverty and a culture that promotes gang violence, turf wars and taking what you want rather than trying to lead a legitimate life. These are the real problems causing gun crimes. It's typically not the NRA ******** that go out and rob people at gunpoint, commit drive-by shootings or perpetrate mass shooting sprees. Yes, there are incidents of shooting massacres in which the perpetrators are always the same type of people: middle-upper class, intelligent white kids who legally purchased guns. But this profile of shooter is not limited to the United States, and these are very much isolated incidents.

I am not against implementing nation-wide gun control measures, but I am not entirely convinced they will do much to curb gun violence, either. To me it's like putting a band-aid on an axe wound. The problem is deeper than gun availability, it's a socioeconomic and cultural problem, and rather than addressing that everyone just jumps on a bandwagon and starts pointing fingers at something. And hey, I am sure everyone having a gun is, in general, less safe than nobody being allowed to have a gun. Just as having the government survey everyone at all times would be safer than not having them do that.



Rush said:


> Thats not the medical definition nor the legal definition of insanity (i'm fully aware you have the dictionary for sane, but thats irrelevent here).


There is no medical definition of insanity in the U.S. It's not used as a medical term and hasn't been for some time because it was originally used as a blanket term for a variety of mental disorders which have since been given their own more specific terms. It is now just a legal term, and premeditation has nothing to do with it outside of "temporary insanity" which is generally given as a plea for spontaneous acts of violence that the defendant claims were caused by a temporary loss of sanity which they have since regained, basically applying insanity to a crime of passion.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Bale met with victims in Aurora today. That was thoughtful of him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Are you seriously trying to use South Africa, a country with a deep history of apartheid, as a comparable first world nation to the United States?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Rush said:


> Are you seriously trying to use South Africa, a country with a deep history of apartheid, as a comparable first world nation to the United States?


No, and that's the point.

As I said, it's an issue of socioeconomics. South Africa is plagued with socioeconomic problems, but has fairly strict gun control laws and most people do not have guns. What better country to illustrate my point that the number of guns or the availability of guns isn't as important a factor in gun crime as the socioeconomic status of the people?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like he's saying gun laws in South Africa don't work.

edit: Yep he was.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I am not saying gun control laws don't work, I am saying they are far less important in reducing violent crime than fixing the root of the problem.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So they don't work. I agree. I also agree it's not guns, it's poverty, an extreme disparity in wealth.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> So they don't work. I agree. I also agree it's not guns, it's poverty, an extreme disparity in wealth.


Well I think they work to a certain extent. Certainly making assault rifles more difficult or impossible to acquire would have stymied this particular shooter's plans a bit, but again, not to sound callous but from a statistical standpoint it's an isolated incident. The vast, vast majority of gun crimes are not psycho shooting sprees, but are the result of socioeconomic disparity.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rush said:


> This is getting fucking ridiculous. Just because you commit a violent crime doesn't make you insane. How are you not undertsanding that? jesus fucking christ.


I'd have given up arguing, he's not gonna get it dude.. Violence=Crazy apparently.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For whatever it's worth, I can go tomorrow and buy almost any type of gun I want illegally. I'd say most crimes (involving guns) are committed using illegally purchased/gotten guns. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *For whatever it's worth, I can go tomorrow and buy almost any type of gun I want illegally. I'd say most crimes (involving guns) are committed using illegally purchased/gotten guns. *


I can get you toe right now. With or without nail polish.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *For whatever it's worth, I can go tomorrow and buy almost any type of gun I want illegally. I'd say most crimes (involving guns) are committed using illegally purchased/gotten guns. *


They are. Handguns are the most commonly used guns in crimes by far because they are easy to conceal. A survey of criminals convicted of gun violence found that the vast majority of them either got them from a friend or family member, stole them, or purchased them illegally. Less than 20% of the criminals surveyed said that they purchased them legally.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Calvin Klein said:


>


Waiting for EGame's post of 'GOAT GOAT GOAT'.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I can get you toe right now. With or without nail polish.


*I'm not into feet at all but red polish please. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Waiting for EGame's post of 'GOAT GOAT GOAT'.


Old news.



Spoiler: GOAT















GOAT.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Your points aren't correct though. You said normal, sane people don't commit violent crimes and that's simply untrue. Most people that commit violent crimes aren't insane at all and that's where you are getting confused. All insane people are mentally ill but not all mentally ill people are insane. *


Normal people who have reason and morals don't commit violent crimes. Most people know that it's morally wrong. 

I'm not getting confused about anything. Mentally sound people don't commit violent crimes. 

Why are you bringing up the mentally ill? Once you break the law, any excuse that you have is irrelevant. Why even bother with using the insanity defense after someone commits a crime? You're still guilty for the crime. The criminal should get a harsh punishment just like anyone else would and put him in the general population prison.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You hold _law_ too high.

Edit: No, it's not related to this discussion about insanity. Just a general observation.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You still have no concept of what insanity is.











another link to an entire doco - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QywKy2VF1pA&feature=related

Jeffrey Dahmer, one of the more prominant serial killers in the 90's, tried to plead insanity. They threw that out. This man, is not considered legally insane. Think about that for a second, a man who committed many horrible crimes was found guilty, and not insane. Now think about how mentally fucked up you have to be, to be comsidered legally insane.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Insanity. Mentally ill. They're all basically pointing to the same thing: mental instability. There are varying degrees of mental instability. If the insanity plea was so cut and dry then it would be automatic and no one would have to provide tons of evidence. The whole reason why I think the insanity defense is nonsense is because there's no reliable way to prove insanity. With that being said, what does it mean to be legally sane? The lack of insanity? If sanity is based on society's expectations (and it is to a certain extent) then most people would consider criminals to be mentally unstable.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Being mentally unstable, mentally ill etc do not make you insane. This has been done to death, how are you not understanding it? All insane peopel are mentally ill but not all mentally ill people are insane. Look at it this way, all thumbs are fingers but not all fingers are thumbs.

Medically they don't give a diagnosis of insanity. They diagnose the underlying condition, whether its a personality disorder, psychosis, whatever. Legally to be declared insane, it takes a hell of a lot more than being mentally ill.

You have a terribly warped idea of what it means to be insane, thats why you're so illogical about the insanity plea and what it means to be declared insane. This isn't a colloquial use of the word insane.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> *Colorado movie theater shooting suspect charged with 142 counts*
> 
> 
> [Updated at 12:17 p.m ET] James Holmes, the man accused of opening fire this month inside an Aurora, Colorado, movie theater, has been officially charged with a total of 142 counts, including first degree murder in relation to the shooting.
> ...


Link - http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/07/3...ovie-theater-shooting-suspect-face/?hpt=hp_t1


I see this guy getting the death penalty for sure after conviction.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I do a lot of criminal defense work. I would say that over half of my clients have mental health issues but very few meet the definition of "insanity".


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Why the fuck is this cunt even going on trial? Why not save the taxpayers money and just convict the fucker right now, compared to letting a court case that may go 3-5 years when he is clearly guilty? Like seriously, who on the jury is going to be swayed into a 'not guilty' verdict?

Kill him now and be done with it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Every person has right to a trial. I agree it is a waste of time but it is something that must be done


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

everyone is mental....its how far we take it.

its very hard to go with the insanity plea cuz even stable people who commit crimes for that moment are majorly angry for that moment they are insane so my humble opinion is that the insanity plea is very hard to figure out.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope that guy rots in prison he should never be let out ever. I cant imagine what the victims families are going through right now. Rest in peace to all those who got killed


----------

